#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-13
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<MaWaLe> ping ALAYA
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> salut ALAYA bemawi crack3r darkwise LinuxKiller TrackerDPP
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<TrackerDPP> Salut Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> re
<TrackerDPP> re Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> bye
<Neo31> bsr ALAYA bemawi darkwise LinuxKiller Ounis et les bots :p
<Ounis>  ahla salem
<Neo31> bsr ChemsOnline
<Neo31> ALAYA ChemsOnline any news? wa9tech la rencontre avec la loco le mercredi !?
<Neo31> la communaute plugeneralement
<Neo31> ^^
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir
<Ounis> l'info m'interesse aussi car je compte venir aussi
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir @ tous
<ChemsOnline> je ne peux pas rester longtemps
<ChemsOnline> tout ce que je peux vous dire C que sa venue est pour demain avec des rdv avec des ministres &co
<ChemsOnline> il n est pas encore confirmé de rencontré dès son atterrissage
<Neo31> je passe des exams ces jours la ChemsOnline, j'aimerai avoir une info sur l'horraire du program de mercredi, c kan la rencontre avec la communaute le mercredi ! tu pe m'informer ken 3raft wa9tech ChemsOnline ?
<ChemsOnline> le seul programme que je connais est celui sur le site
<Neo31> :s
<Ounis> agrr
<Neo31> ok ChemsOnline, merci en tt K
<ChemsOnline> Désolé Neo31
<ChemsOnline> je vos trop de deceptions ces derniers temps
<ChemsOnline> je suis un peu en perte de motivation
<ChemsOnline> je crois que le pays commence à faire son effet au bout de bientot mon 3ème mois
<Neo31> je vos ! << ???
<ChemsOnline> je vis :p
<Neo31> ah je vois
<ChemsOnline> mais tkt
<Neo31> lebess ChemsOnline tu survivera comme tlm essaye de faire ici :p
<ChemsOnline> faut juste que je deconnecte un peu plus pour me recharger IRL :p
<Neo31> bonne chance ;)
<ChemsOnline> oui C clair ;)
<ChemsOnline> merci
<ChemsOnline> @ vous tous aussi
<Neo31> tu retrouvera ton enegie tres bientot c sur
<ChemsOnline> je vois que je programme officiel a été mis à jour
<ChemsOnline> ils ont enlevé certains points comme le diner gala
<Neo31> je v reverifier (mais bon ca sera tjr mercredi normalement, g pas de chance :( )
<Neo31> ok ChemsOnline merci pr l'info
<Neo31> on a parler de ca hier deja sur le chan :) mais bon gala c pas important
<Neo31> :p
<ChemsOnline> désolé de ne pas pouvoir vous en dire plus pour le moment
<Neo31> sa va ChemsOnline deja tu fait bcp :)
<Neo31> et sabri aussi
<ChemsOnline> G meme pas de confirmation pour une eventuelle diffusion en streaming
<Neo31> il fait de sont mieux pour diffuser les dernieres info a la loco
<ChemsOnline> et pour les flyers aucun financement :(
<Neo31> ChemsOnline, pour le streaming c pas complique
<Neo31> y a ustream et livestream et pas mal d'autres ;)
<Neo31> juste une cam et micro c tt
<Neo31> avec un wireless mini laptop pour se deplacer avec ca pe etre parfait
<Neo31> ma famech sponsors ?
<Neo31> je pe pe etre imprimer qq flyers en noir mais qui pe les apporter a tunis !
<ChemsOnline> si justement Ali Hentati fait imprimer ça dans son agence
<ChemsOnline> pour ustream et livestream C ce que je pense faire en dernier retours
<ChemsOnline> mais je ne garanti pas la qualité de l image et du son
<Neo31> normal ChemsOnline mieux ke rien
<ChemsOnline> C pour ça que G demandé un materiel et une ligné dédié
<Neo31> je te conseil de preparer un compte sur le site des mnt et de voir comment ca marche
<Neo31> tu n'aura pe etre que cette solution
<ChemsOnline> G déjà un compte chze eux
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> :s
<Neo31> pour le materiel c une cam micro et un mini laptop, essaye de voir s'il y a qq1 ds la communaute qui a ca et qu'il pe faire le job. sinon pour la connexion je c pa
<ChemsOnline> C bon au pire G mon eeepc une cam intégrée avec micro et clé 3G
<Neo31> la cle 3G c limite a 5Giga par moi non ?
<ChemsOnline> mais j aurai préfèré du matériel comme pour #LeWeb :p
<Neo31> c ca le probleme de la connexion
<dhiaeddine> salam tout le monde :)
<Neo31> bsr dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> bsr Neo31
<Neo31> sa va ?
<Neo31> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla Neo31
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: çava :), comment s'organise la journée des LL?
<Neo31> hum
<dhiaeddine> est ce qu'on peut contribuer en qque chose?
<Neo31> bon ghodwa jey mark inchalah
<Neo31> on pe avoir un max de 4 membres de la communaute pour l'acceuilir
<dhiaeddine> ah ok donc pas mercredi
<Neo31> mais je pense qu'il y aura de la place si tu ve y aller aussi
<Neo31> non mark jey ghodwa
<Neo31> hum
<Goldenscorp> Neo31:  ??
<Neo31> le mercredi famma la journee
<dhiaeddine> non, demain je pourrai pas malheureusement
<Neo31> et normalement une recontre de la communaute avec mark (mais je c pas kan)
<Neo31> le gala du mercredi est annule
<dhiaeddine> j'aurais voulu pouvoir aller demain
<Neo31> hum, j'espere ke g pas oublier qq chose
<Neo31> ok dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: n'oublier pas de faire des photos et ds videos de l'acceuil
<Neo31> dhiaeddine, je passe un exam mercredi
<dhiaeddine> je pense ce sera très bon pour les utiliser dans la communication de ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> normalement manich mechi, exception ennajam na5lat 3al rencontre si c l'apremidi
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: ah ok c'st dommage :(
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: alors vas y demain au moins
<Neo31> we ;(
<Neo31> s3ib chwaya demain aussi
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: demain aussi! :(
<dhiaeddine> qui va alors?
<Neo31> pas sur
<Neo31> normalement sabri mechi
<Neo31> et ALAYA aussi
<Neo31> je c pas pr rached, je pense pas, nizarus impossible demain normalement
<Neo31> donc je pense confirme sabri et ALAYA  (correctez moi si je me trompe)
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: je pense que ce sera une bonne idée de lui offrir un cadeau à son arrivé, je pense qu'il appréciera ça
<dhiaeddine> c'est l'idée discuté sur la mailing list
<dhiaeddine> et aussi de faire des photos et une video de son acceuil je pense ce sera utile pour ubuntu-tn
<dhiaeddine> sinon, est ce qu'il y'a une heure fixe pour discuter ici le planning des idées à discuter avec marc?
<Neo31> dhiaeddine, une reunion IRC c tro tard mnt
<Neo31> a propos du cado, met sur la mailing liste et je v informer les autres membres ken kaptithom lenna
<Neo31> ah dhiaeddine
<Neo31> je pense bach yetla9aw ce soir sur IRC
<wissem> bonsoir tlm
<Neo31> reste ici 7atta yji nizarus
<Neo31> normalement yconecti dima le soir, vers 21 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> max 22h ou 23h il sera la
<Neo31> bsr wissem
<Neo31> matwal 3omrou
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> dhiaeddine, haw nizarus deja ici
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> Neo31, t9at3ou fiyya we traychou
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> tnajjam t9oul nizarus
<Neo31> dhaye3 chwaya hal ayamet ma3adech na9ra fel ML
<nizarus> :)
<Goldenscorp> salut
<Goldenscorp> salut nizarus
<ChemsOnline> re
<ChemsOnline> Neo31 : http://ustre.am/rrdQ
<nizarus> salam Goldenscorp et ChemsOnline
<dhiaeddine> re
<ChemsOnline> salam nizarus
<ChemsOnline> juste de passage
<ChemsOnline> http://ustre.am/rrdQ
<dhiaeddine> la page du programme est mise à jour jeter un coup d'oeuil
<dhiaeddine> salam ChemsOnline nizarus Goldenscorp
<dhiaeddine> http://www.tunisiaopensourceconf.tn/index.php?id=261&L=2
<dhiaeddine> et il n'ya plus la cérémonie du concours!
<ChemsOnline> et il y a encore MS qui s'y est incrusté
<ChemsOnline> trop dégouté
<ChemsOnline> bonne soirée @ tous
<dhiaeddine> non ChemsOnline
<nizarus> +1 ChemsOnline
<dhiaeddine> c'est pas pour autant que tu quitte
<dhiaeddine> +d'ardeur
<dhiaeddine> ms s'incruste par tout
<dhiaeddine> on en a l'habitude maintenant et il faut faire avec
<dhiaeddine> et non pas se laisser faire
<nizarus> alors dhiaeddine partant pour tunis ?
<dhiaeddine> et il a quité :(
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: oui biensûr inchalah
<nizarus> quand et comment ?
<dhiaeddine> pkoi Chems se laisse faire par ms
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, je pense qu'il est un peut pris
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: ok
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: jeudi avec ma voiture inchallah
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: sauf si je trouve du covoiturage
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, jeudi ça sera un peut tard :p
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: lol
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: non je voulais dire mercredi
<dhiaeddine> :D
<dhiaeddine> :D
<dhiaeddine> et vue l'expérience précedente je pense que je trouverai pas de covoiturage
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: tu y vas toi?
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, oui
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: seul ou t'as organisé avec d'autres?
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, pour l'instant j'ai deux alternatives : aller le mardi et passer la nuit à Tunis ou aller très top le mercredi
<nizarus> et je ne me suis pas encore décidé
<nizarus> sinon il y a Goldenscorp qui sera de la partie
<nizarus> sorry, i have to go, je re dans 30mn
<nizarus> @++
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: ok
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: a+
<Goldenscorp> @+
<rochdi> salut All
<rochdi> Salem nizarus Goldenscorp
<rochdi> ça fait longtemps
<kMed> Salut tout le monde :)
<rochdi> salut
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> salut rochdi KMed
<rochdi> salem Goldenscorp
<KMed> Salem :)
<KMed_netBoss> Alors on est avec l'histoir de Mark ?
<nizarus> re
<Goldenscorp> re nizarus
<MaWaLe> bonsoir à tous
<Goldenscorp> bsr MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> hi Goldenscorp
<MaWaLe> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  si j'ai bien compris, tu vas venir pour ce mercredi ;)
<nizarus> inchallah MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu vas venir avec ta voiture?
<MaWaLe> si tu peux, est ce que tu peux passer me prendre avec toi
<nizarus> non pas avec ma voiture :/
<MaWaLe> je n'ai pas passé la visite technique de ma voiture :(
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  en train ???!!!
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  donc tu passes la nuit à tunis ;)
<MaWaLe> puisque ça finit à 22h
<nizarus> non je viens avec la voiture de mon cousin
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus : il y aurait une place pour une "maigre" personne comme moi :p
<nizarus> et le programme a changé la journée se termine à 18h
<MaWaLe> même à 18h, après un petit café en groupe voir même avec Mark ;)
<MaWaLe> nizarus : il y aurait une place pour une "maigre" personne comme moi :p
<nizarus> MaWaLe, normalement oui
<nizarus> tu connais la route vers gammarth ?
<MaWaLe> thx nizarus : nope  :(
<MaWaLe> mais on peut voir suer Google Map non?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu penses quoi de ma proposition et celle de Si Ali?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  on fera comment pour les badges???? et tu te baseras sur quoi pour l'attribution des badges ? :(
<MaWaLe> nizarus: trop de questions dans ma tête :(
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  on devrait faire comme a dit darkwise : préparer quelques questions d'entrée pour Mark
<MaWaLe> ensuite le reste viendra tout seul
<nizarus> j'arrive pas à ouvire mes mail un instant
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu te rappelles où est ce que tu as l'habitude de me prendre avec toi quand tu passes me prendre en voiture?
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe:  moi aussi je veux aller a tunis le 15/12
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  et pourquoi tu me le demandes :p viens ;)
<MaWaLe> c'est un "open event" for "opeen source" :D
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu te rappelles où est ce que tu as l'habitude de me prendre avec toi quand tu passes me prendre en voiture?
<Goldenscorp> nizarus: 9adach 3andik milplace a ta voiture ta cousin ?
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe:  :)
<nizarus> <MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu penses quoi de ma proposition et celle de Si Ali? <- les quelles ?
<KMed_netBoss> wow je vien de raté une grande discution
<KMed_netBoss> heu salut déja :d
<MaWaLe> de préparer un petit speech + quelques questions + organisation d'un débat
<nizarus> MaWaLe, j'ai déjà dis que c'est une bonne idée mais il faut la préparer :)
<nizarus> pour les badges je propose moi (car ces mes trucs à moi), toi (car membre actif) alaya (car loco contacte) et karim (car dictatour)
<nizarus> pour l'endroit : oui et non
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  pour les badges, il t'en reste un :p
<MaWaLe> pour le lieu, sur la route GP1 devant la salle de sport Abdelaziz ghlala au niveau de la station Taher Sfar (salle couverte)
<Goldenscorp> je re dans 10 min
<Ounis> salem
<Ounis> qui a une idée comment arriver de ariana a gammart
<Ounis> car safra metro etc
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  je ne crois pas qu'il y ait car mais alors là surtout pas métro
<MaWaLe> pas de métro vers Gammarth (zone touristique)
<Ounis> le tgm pr exemple il arrive labas ?
<MaWaLe> nope
<MaWaLe> je crois que la meilleure solution est de prendre un bus jusqu'au plus proche point et ensuite continuer en taxi
<Ounis> merci pour l'info MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> de rien mon ami
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  tu as fais l'inscription?
<Ounis> biensur
<MaWaLe> good
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  au plaisir de te voir ce mercredi inchallah
<Ounis> il n'ya pas de confirmation c bien cela ?
<Ounis> oui on se voit labas enchallah
<nizarus> MaWaLe, tu te rappelle de notre invitation à Mark : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/02/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<MaWaLe> yes :)
<Goldenscorp> re bad adsl :/
<nizarus> MaWaLe, on voulais l'inviter pour quoi à l'époque ?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je crois que c'était pour SFD ou pour la conférence Open Source
<MaWaLe> hi ALAYA
<Goldenscorp> bsr ALAYA
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu vas porter ton t-shirt?
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  ou bien on porte des vêtements ordinaires
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<nizarus> MaWaLe, il fait très froid pour un T-shirt
<ALAYA> salam MaWaLe Goldenscorp nizarus
<nizarus> salam ALAYA
<ALAYA> MaWaLe: moi ça sera un costume
<nizarus> MaWaLe, plus tôt la conf non :/
<ALAYA> avec le badge de nizarus :)
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  sérieux, on porte des costumes?
<MaWaLe> si c'est le cas, j'en ferai de même
<MaWaLe> mais je ne suis pas trop costume moi
<nizarus> ALAYA, j'ai pas les badges j'ai juste le porte badge
<nizarus> il faut que quelqun nous imprime des badges et les truc en plastic où les mettre
<ALAYA> imprimer les badges sera simple
<Ounis> les trucs en plastique il y'en a dans les librairies a 1TND
<nizarus> ALAYA, en couleurs
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  moi je peux imprimer les badges
<nizarus> où Goldenscorp .
<nizarus> ?
<Goldenscorp> chez moi a monastir
<Goldenscorp> et j'ai des amis en imprimer
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  le model  de badge chez toi ?
<Neo31> bsr sarhan
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<sarhan> bonsoir ALAYA bemawi darkwise Goldenscorp KMed_netBoss LinuxKiller MaWaLe Neo31 et nizarus
<Goldenscorp> bsr sarhan
<KMed_netBoss> bsr
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  il faudra qu'on se mette d'accord : ça sera des costumes comme ALAYA ou pas
<sarhan> tout ce monde  :D ya une réunion ce soir?
<Neo31> nop
<sarhan> qui va venir après demain?
<nizarus> MaWaLe, pas de costume pour moi, je déteste les costumes
<Goldenscorp> moi sarhan
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  +111111111 pour moi
<sarhan> MaWaLe: et nizarus aussi si je comprends bien la discussion
<Neo31> s3i baaarcha sarhan je passe un exam mercredi
<sarhan> Neo31: 5sara :P
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu pourras porter ton t-shirt en dessus d'un autre non
<nizarus> MaWaLe, j'y pense
 * sarhan aimerai bien voir que donnerai un geek avec une costume
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  oui / non pour imprimer les badges ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu verras un ALAYA_GEEK en costume le mercredi :p
 * Neo31 sniff ;(
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, j'ai pas un modèle
<sarhan> MaWaLe: il sera déguisé en Tux?
<sarhan> sarhan_ sors de mon corps !
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:  tu veux que je le cree un model ?
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: c'est toi qui a cré le badge qu'a anis?
<Goldenscorp> sarhan:  ?
<sarhan> sarhan: tu parle bien de creer un badge ubuntu?
<Goldenscorp> oui
<sarhan> t'en a deja cré?
<Goldenscorp> non
<sarhan> parce que j'ai vu qu'un membre d'ubuntu-tn avait un badge ubuntu
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  c'est ALAYA qui a un badge
<Goldenscorp> mais matswar is3iba
<MaWaLe> nizarus & ALAYA : et si nous profitons de l'occasion pour discuter de notre planning du mercredi?
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: si t'en cré un envoye moi l'image je colectione les badges
<ALAYA> salam sarhan
<ALAYA> Goldenscorp: voici un badge
<ALAYA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Zied_ALAYA?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu+ID+Zied_ALAYA.jpg
<Goldenscorp> merci ALAYA
<sarhan> ALAYA: vous l'avez fait vous meme?
<ALAYA> sarhan: non
<ALAYA> je cherche le lien mais apparament le site est down
<ALAYA> http://fs-webdesign.com/blog
<Goldenscorp> ALAYA: je veux faire des modification
<Goldenscorp> avec le nouveux logo ubuntu-tn
<Goldenscorp> ok ?
<ALAYA> ok
<ALAYA> Goldenscorp: voici les sources
<ALAYA> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6219718/Ubuntu-ID.zip
<sabri> slm alikom
<Goldenscorp> merci ALAYA
<Goldenscorp> bsr sabri
<nizarus> faut plus tot un badge simple comme celui que nous avons actuellement et fait par el mar7oum
<sabri> bsr Goldenscorp
<sabri> oui nizarus
<sabri> :p
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  tu n'as pas eu de retour concernant le planning de Mark
<sabri> MaWaLe,
<MaWaLe> hi sabri
<sabri> oui moi j'ai rien eut de la part de personnes aussi
<sabri> :(
<MaWaLe> sabri:  tu n'as rien eu de ma part à propos de quoi????
<ALAYA> MaWaLe: j'ai forwardé tout par mail
<MaWaLe> okay ALAYA
<MaWaLe> donc pas de nouveau
<sabri> MaWaLe, cé pa de ta part
<sabri> cé de la part de chemess et rafik
<sabri> j'ai rien eut
<MaWaLe> sabri:  désolé je en'ai rien compris à ce que tu me dis :( excuses moi
<sabri> euh..mawale je parle de mark
<sabri> normalement rafik et chemess vont nous donner des infos au moin pour ceux qui auront des atelier
<sabri> on a rien eut !
<MaWaLe> sabri:  NOUS sommes la LoCo approuvée donc c'est à nous de nous organiser,
<MaWaLe> nous avons déjà envoyé des mails à Mark et tout est en cours d'organisation
<MaWaLe> notre LoCo Contact  (aka ALAYA) s'en est chargé (et je le remercie au passage)
<sarhan> question: quelle heure est il?
<MaWaLe> donc sabri, si tu as des infos CORRECTES c'est auprès de ALAYA que tu les auras ;)
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  il est l'heure de laisser sarhan_ dormir :p
<sabri> :)
<sabri> compris
<sarhan> MaWaLe: il aimerait connaitre l'heure car si il croit l'horloge d'ubuntu il a dépassé l'heure du couché !
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu as quelle heure chez toi?
<sarhan> 00:16 et j'ai aucune horloge dans ma chambre et je  suis trop paresseu pour sortir
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu as un décalage +2
<MaWaLe> change ton fuseau horaire
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  bizarre que tu aies une telle erreur
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tu es sur que tu n'es pas sous MicroZoft WindoBes :p
<sarhan> MaWaLe: je suis sur LMDE
<MaWaLe> lol sarhan  : Light MicroZoft Dobes Edition :p
<sarhan> oui :D
<MaWaLe> okay guys
<MaWaLe> have to go
<sarhan> c'est basé sur bug 6.0
<sarhan> MaWaLe: bonne soirée
<MaWaLe> have fun here
<MaWaLe> nighty night guys
<sarhan> bonne nuit tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> 2 min je re
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong go
<sabri> slm alikom
<sabri> je doit partir les frères
<sabri> nizarus,
<sabri> chui désolé d'avoir répondu a ta place pr la dispo des cds
<sabri> :D je répeterais jamais ça inchallah
<sabri> salem alikom
<Goldenscorp> nizarus:
<Goldenscorp_> re
<Goldenscorp> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> le 2 eme model ca va ?
<nizarus> mieux que le premier mais pas encore bien
<nizarus> en on parle demain
<nizarus> je suis fatigué là
<nizarus> bonne nuit
<Goldenscorp> ok tawa injib il mon laptop
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-14
<Neo31> c bon g partager le lien ChemsOnline :)
<ChemsOnline> ok Neo31 merci pour tous
<ChemsOnline> je ferai de on mieu
<ChemsOnline> mais je ne garanti pas la qualité
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Salut sarhan
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<ANIS> salam dhiaeddine
<ANIS> :)
<dhiaeddine> ququn ira à la conf demain?*salam ANIS
<ANIS> pas moi :'(
<dhiaeddine> ANIS: pkoi?
<dhiaeddine> t'as un examen comme neo?
<ANIS> J'ai un examain TP Linux, la prof elle m'a dit de y aller mais j'aurai un zéro.. je pense que ChemsOnline, nizarus et sabri seront là..
<ANIS> dhiaeddine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventFOSS6
<dhiaeddine> ANIS: oui
<zaafouri> salem
<dhiaeddine> ANIS: j'ai vu
<dhiaeddine> salem zaafouri
<ANIS> salam zaafouri
<darkwise> ANIS: si j'étais toi, j'irai
<darkwise> t'aurai pas dû lui dire pourquoi.
<darkwise> t'aurai dû ramene juste un certificat ...
<ANIS> :'(
<darkwise> tu sais, des fois il ne faut pas trop réver ...
<darkwise> c'est son "devoir" de te mettre un zéro
<darkwise> car assiter à une conf, c'est pas une raison *valable* pour être *mieux* que les autres
<darkwise> comme même
<darkwise> avoir un zéro c'est pas la fin du monde
<darkwise> c'est un TP en plus
<darkwise> je pense que tu va regretter si tu ne va pas y aller
<darkwise> après il faut bosser dûr dûr .... :D
<ANIS> :/
<ChemsOnline> Oui j y serai ;) du matin 8h au soir 22h
<ChemsOnline> j avoue que ça sera certainement plus instructif que le  TP mais je n encouragerai personne à se permettre un zero
<zaafouri> +1 ChemsOnline =)
<ANIS> :)
<zaafouri> pour une rencontre avec Mark je sacrifie une année de 0 =)
<zaafouri> fun club =P
<ANIS> inchallah l'année prochaine sera linus torvalds :-D l'invité et je serai là sans doute, inchallah...
<zaafouri> lol
<zaafouri> non l'année prochaine, il y aura Bill Gates dans les pannels =P
<ANIS> looool
<hulk>  salut tout le monde
<hulk> :)
<crack3r> salut hulk
<hulk> :)
<Troxan> Bonsoir tout le monde :)
<crack3r> Bonsoir Troxan
<hulk> bonsoir Troxan
<Troxan> C'est moi qui doit lagger surement ! :)
<crack05> [20:00:44] [Troxan PING reply]: 1sec
<crack05> -
<Troxan> Je voulais savoir s'il y en a quelques uns qui vont assister à la conférence nationale sur les logiciels libres de demain? Et si oui, après l'inscription que faut-il faire de plus? Imprimer le mail de confirmation? Ou autre?
<Troxan> Merci :)
<crack3r> ping ChemsOnline,
<hulk> troxan : t'a reçu un mail de confirmation ?
<crack3r> Moi je compte assiter mais j'ai rien recu
<Troxan> Juste après l'inscription j'ai reçu un mail qui récapitule les données que j'ai pu entrer
<Troxan> en d'autres termes, demain à l'entrée de l'hotel, qu'est ce qui va faire la différence entre quelqu'un qui a fait l'inscription et quelqu'un d'autre qui n'a pas !
<hulk> normalement nos noms seront dans une liste et ils vont faire une verification
<hulk> parce que rien n'est mentionné
<hulk> ni dans le mail ni dans le site officiel
<Troxan> Je vois, merci quand même :)
<Troxan> et à demain peut être :)
<hulk> à demain
<hulk> :)
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<MaWaLe> hi ChemsOnline
<sabri> allo
<sabri> slm alikom
<MaWaLe> hi sabri
<sabri> MaWaLe,
<sabri> demain qui sera présent avec chemess pr la titularisation
<sabri> de chemess
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<MaWaLe> titularisation ?????
<MaWaLe> sabri:  je n'ai pas compris :(
<MaWaLe> quelle titularisation????
<wafa1407> bs
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir @ * /-)
<Ounis> salem
<hulk> salam
<hulk> :)
<MaWaLe> bonsoir wafa1407 ChemsOnline hulk :)
<hulk> bonsoir mawale
<hulk> :)
<MaWaLe> salam Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> salut  ChemsOnline CRACK05 darkwise hulk LinuxKiller MaWaLe Ounis
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<hulk> salut Goldenscorp
<Ounis> brb
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir à tous
<ChemsOnline> j espère que tout ceux qui pourront venir seront présent
<ChemsOnline> pour les autres j espère que le streaming sera de qualité
<hulk> je serai oresent Chems et j'aimerai bien revoir les vid
<hulk> ;)
<hulk> present non pa "oresent"
<hulk> :)
<MaWaLe> bonsoir ChemsOnline
<wafa1407> moi nn :(
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir MaWaLe
<ChemsOnline> je dois bouger
<ChemsOnline> @ tout @ l heure
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  tu as du nouveau concernant le planning de Mark et de la salle que nous avons requis du ministère???
<ChemsOnline> vous avez mon num public d utilité public 27279792 en cas de soucis avec le stream ou vos entrées ;)
<ChemsOnline> ++
<ChemsOnline> normalement C prévu pour midi
<ChemsOnline> mais  son intervention en salle principale est pour 9h
<ChemsOnline> j y serai dès 8h pour installer tout
<ChemsOnline> ++
<MaWaLe> h
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  donc rien de nouveau :(
<ChemsOnline> aujourd'hui il a rencontré des ministres
<ChemsOnline> demain C vous
<ChemsOnline> et avec la communauté à midi
<MaWaLe> espérons que ça fera bouger les choses
<ChemsOnline> espèrons
<ChemsOnline> on se bat pour ça ;)
<ChemsOnline> faut que je retourne à mes occupations
<ChemsOnline> G envoyé un mail cematin et un autre il y a une heure avec pour sujet "#OpenSourceTunisia"
<ChemsOnline> ++
<Goldenscorp> ping MaWaLe  et tlm ajouter votre non a la paga wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventFOSS6
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<hulk> allez bonne nuit
<hulk> à demain
<Ounis> salem hulk
<hulk> RDV au Karthago , Gammaret
<hulk> :)
<MaWaLe> hi nizarus
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je viens d'appeler :(
<Neo31> <ChemsOnline> et avec la communauté à midi <<< rencontre avec la communaute et mark demain?
<Neo31> bsr MaWaLe nizarus
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  comme convenu demain à 7h
<nizarus> MaWaLe, désolé j'était loin du tel
<Neo31> <ChemsOnline> et avec la communauté à midi <<< rencontre avec la communaute et mark demain?
<nizarus> j'ai trouvé un appel en absence
<nizarus> Neo31, oui midi 30
<Neo31> um
<Neo31> ok
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu vas porter un costard pour le dîner gala????
<MaWaLe> ping nizarus
<nizarus> non MaWaLe
<nizarus> en plus je suis pas certain d'y être au diner gala car d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est pas ouvert à tous
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  ChemsOnline a dit que le costard est exigé :( en plus Mark sera au dîner je pense
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  ChemsOnline a dit que nous y avons accès mais tenue exigée
<nizarus> je viendrais pas nu
<nizarus> si il m'acceptent comme je le suis ok
<nizarus> sinon ça ne me dérange pas
<nizarus> ;)
<MaWaLe> moi donc je serai en t-shirt et casquette :p
<nizarus> moi je te garantie la casquette mais pas le t-shirt surtout avec les prévisions de demain :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  rdv demain à 7h?
<nizarus> inchallah MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> okay 3arfi :)
<nizarus> rappelle moi la sortie de l'autoroute que je dois prendre
<MaWaLe> celle de torki et grombalia
<nizarus> il n'ya pas une autre pour ne pas passer au centre ville de grombalia
<nizarus> et gagner du temps
<MaWaLe> i don't think so
<nizarus> :(
<Neo31> MaWaLe, un lien google maps ?
<MaWaLe> checking
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm
<Ounis> salem dhiaeddine
<Neo31> thx MaWaLe
<Neo31> bsr dhiaeddine Ounis
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  http://www.google.com/mapmaker?ll=36.564608,10.520139&spn=0.003929,0.009645&t=h&z=17&q=Grombalia,+Nabeul,+Tunisie&hl=fr
<dhiaeddine> comment vous faites pour demain?
<dhiaeddine> besoin de places?
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: il y'a des places?
<Neo31> en K ou ennajam na5lat 3likom, besoin de place pour rentrer s'il y en a qq1 qui pe l'offrir :)
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  :  http://www.google.com/mapmaker?ll=36.564608,10.520139&spn=0.003929,0.009645&t=h&z=17&q=Grombalia,+Nabeul,+Tunisie&hl=fr
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, Neo31 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventFOSS6
<nizarus> MaWaLe, dans la page wiki ton départ c'est à 7h00
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: oui si j'y vais avec ma voitrue j'aurais normalement de la place inchallah
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, j'ai 2 places dispos
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus
<Neo31> y en a deja 2 places avec nizarus dhiaeddine c mieux de partager l'essance non !? ^^
<dhiaeddine> oui t'as raison
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: tu reste pour la soirée?
<dhiaeddine> par ce que je reste inchallah
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, je reste si c'est pas le diner gala ça sera un café avec les membres u-tn ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, c'est quoi cette carte ?
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: ok d'accord donc tu passe me prendre au rond point de la terre :p?
<Neo31> g rien capter de la carte aussi
<MaWaLe> la sortie de l'autoroute :p
<dhiaeddine> je connais la route je vous guiderai jusqu'à l'hotel inchallah :)
<Neo31> MaWaLe, en cas ou na5lat 3likom je vien par transport publique (je pass un exam le matin)
<Neo31> donc un lien ou je doit y aller et expliker comment ca sera cool aussi :)
<dhiaeddine> hé nizarus laisse une place pour neo31
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, ok
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: tu veux te dire comment y aller?
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=P1&daddr=Complexe+Cap+Gammarth,+Hammam+Sousse+2078,+Tunisie+%28H%C3%B4tel+Karthago+Le+Palace%29&geocode=FRRTMAIdffidAA%3BFSwZMwIdCGOdACEmTpMoztfzPg&hl=fr&mra=iwd&mrcr=0&sll=36.933428,10.428772&sspn=0.25028,0.617294&ie=UTF8&ll=36.810934,10.270844&spn=0.250681,0.617294&t=h&z=11
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> oui dhiaeddine
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  regarde le point B
<Neo31> merci MaWaLe
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: oui c'est le chemin indiqué par MaWaLe
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: normalement tu devra prendre train->bus/taxi->taxi->hotel
<Neo31> bon train vers tunis > metro vers TGM > TGM vers la marsa > taxi vers l'hotel !
<Neo31> c un pe loin de la station TGM de marsa vers l'hotel non ?
<Neo31> preske 6 kilometres
<dhiaeddine> ça ira aussi mais c'est loin de toute les façons le bus ne desserve pas plus près
<Neo31> ??
<Neo31> le bus koi ?
<Neo31> famma bus entre TGM et l'hotel ?
<Neo31> au moin y9arrab chwaya
<Ounis> famma taxi seulement aparament pas de bus
<Neo31> ok
<Ounis> le bus 20 va a la marsa mais je ne sait pas combien il peut raprocher a la destination
<Neo31> hum, sinon g pas encore fait d'inscrit
<Neo31> je prendrai un taxi alors
<Neo31> j'espere ma tatla3ch ghalia barcha
<dhiaeddine> oui le bus 20 dépose à la marsa comme le tgm
<Neo31> ok
<dhiaeddine> si t veins tard prend le taxi tu risquera de passer des heures pour le bus
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ne5ou tgm puis taxi
<Ounis> http://www.villedetunis.com/bus-tunisie.php
<Ounis> 20B ou 20D/ ou ils arrivent ?
<Neo31> gamarth :)
<Ounis> oui mais a destination ou assez loin
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> le tgm c plus sur si personne ne connais comment y aller par bus
<nizarus> dhiaeddine, tu connais la région ?
<Neo31> nizarus c koi le lien pour l'inscription !
<nizarus> Neo31, le liens n'est plus actif :/
<Neo31> ca ve dire ke je pe pas y aller!?
<Neo31> ca ve dire ke je pe pas y aller!?
<nizarus> Neo31, no idea
<nizarus> tu n'a pas fais l'inscription
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> zeyed mahich mkatba
<Neo31> je pass mon exam et je reste la :p
<Neo31> deja 3andi 9adhyet o5ra pour ce mercredi
<Neo31> na9ra le soir
<Neo31> pff
<Neo31> zharr
<Neo31> merci kan mm nizarus MaWaLe dhiaeddine et Ounis :)
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: je pense que tu peux y aller sans inscription
<dhiaeddine> le plus que tu peux risquer c'est le repas :p
<dhiaeddine> peut être si tu n'es pas inscrit tu pourras pas déjeuner labà
<dhiaeddine> mas ça aussi ça s'arrange :P
<dhiaeddine> toute chose en tunisie est 'arrangeable' :P :P
<dhiaeddine> nizarus: oui je connais la region
<Neo31> oui dhiaeddine, nothin is impossible, mais moi j'essaye de faire qq chose ke je ne doit pas faire, (demain je passe un exam na9ra la3chia et 3andi 9adhia o5ra importante, mais j'essaye de rater tt (sauf l'exam) pr y aller
<Neo31> je pense qu'il vaut mieux que je laisse tomber
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: non docnc reste
<Neo31> et a ne pas risker tt le trajet pour ne pas me faire entrrer a la porte de l'hotel :p
<MaWaLe> have to go
<MaWaLe> see you tomorrow guys
<dhiaeddine> s itu trouve l'occasion il y'a le live que chams a arrangé sur ustream
<Neo31> bye MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nighty night folks
<dhiaeddine> salam MaWaLe cu inchallah
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  i'll be waiting your call tomorrow @7h
<MaWaLe> thx dhiaeddine, see ya tomorrow ;)
<Neo31> MaWaLe, dhiaeddine nizarus Ounis ChemsOnline prenez des video, et SURTOUT la video de MARK :) ^^ ca sera tro cool de partager
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: et il y'aura la video enregistré aussi
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: oui c'est ce que chams prévoi
<dhiaeddine> et il y'aura certainement des photos aussi :)
<Neo31> bien, si vous avez besoin de ma camera video (1h d'enregistrement vous pouvez passer la prendre le matin) :)
<Neo31> tro cool, et domage aussi ;(
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-15
<Ounis_> salem @all
<Ounis_> je suis sur place
<Ounis_> ChemsOnline tu est labas
 * boulabiar watching Mark conf in Tunisia http://ustre.am/rrdQ
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<Han_nibal> Bonjour
<Han_nibal> Bonjour
<linuxor> slt
<ANIS> hello boys
<ANIS> hi linuxor
<linuxor> anyone know how to configure the webcam
<linuxor> ?
<ANIS> c'est simple :)
<linuxor> i think i must install the driver
<ANIS> t'as essayé cheese?? sinon install le et essaie avec
<linuxor> ok
<ANIS> try cheese first, then if it doesn’t work we will search for the driver or something else
<linuxor> black board
<linuxor> lol
<ANIS> how?
<linuxor> ecran ka7la
<ANIS> ki thil cheese?
<linuxor> oui
<ANIS> iktib gstreamer-properties fil terminal
<ANIS> imchi lil onglet mté3 video w a3mal test.. sinon iktib lsusb w a3mal copier/coller lil résultat
<ANIS> hello Neo31
<Neo31> hello world!
<Neo31> hi ANIS
<linuxor>  http://hpics.li/3a55b12
<ANIS> Neo31: ijjmé3a yodhorli mézélou ghadi!! hallit ustream lkit méél famma streaming en live
<Neo31> we famma gala ;)
<Neo31> base bach yashrou
<Neo31> en plus mm le programe de la journee youfa emma5ar
<ANIS> sa7a lilhom.. 5sarna kén ahna :'( :@
<Neo31> 7okka loosers
<linuxor> video for linux2 (v4l2) could not get buffers from device...
<Neo31> 7okka's loosers
<Neo31> jorrit les exams de merde
<Neo31> 7atta ken 3addithom bel behi les exams :s
<ANIS> :@ hatta éni ikkék :'( in3adi w mo5i m3a ijmé3a
<Neo31> linuxor, c koi le probleme
<Neo31> je pense ke je pe aider
<ANIS> problème de cam
<Neo31> we avec kel logiciel ?
<Neo31> linuxor, tu essaye d'utiliser skype ?
<ANIS> linuxor: exécute la commande lsusb et fait copier coller ici
<ANIS> Neo31: cheese et même le selecteur de système multimédia :D
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> pas la peine de faire le lsusb
<Neo31> le probleme est claire
<Neo31> lezmou le v4l2
<boulabiar> oui très clair :D
<boulabiar> exécute la cmd lsusb et copie le résultat
<ANIS> ah ok, I see :D ... Neo31 3léch système ya3mal fil v4l et v4l2 houwa??
<Neo31> je me rappel pas exacte du package k'il faut installer
<Neo31> c pe etre v4l2ucp
<Neo31> apres il faut ajouter un petite parametre dans le script de lancement des programmes qui vont utiliser la cam (des logiciels comme skype auran un probleme sans ce parametre)
<boulabiar> je suis désolé mais vous etes entrain de s'éloigner du pb
<Neo31> walahi je connai pas tt les details, mais famma des cams lezimhom le v4l2 mais par defaut c le v4l1 (l'acien) qui vien avec le systeme
<boulabiar> lsusb -> test avec vlc/mplayer -> etc
<Neo31> ?
<linuxor> ree
<Neo31> si c un probleme de cam cheese fera l'affaire boulabiar non?
<Neo31> pour faire le test
<boulabiar> moi j'utilise mplayer pour tester
<boulabiar> il faut voir déjà il y a un /dev/video0 ou pas
<linuxor> alors.
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<boulabiar> linuxor, alors koi ?
<linuxor> -ThinkCentre-A57:~$ lsusb
<linuxor> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linuxor> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<linuxor> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linuxor> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b3:3025 IBM Corp.
<linuxor> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linuxor> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b3:310c IBM Corp. Wheel Mouse
<linuxor> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<linuxor> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<sarhan> paste bin
<Neo31> wow
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<Neo31> bsr boulabiar ^^
<boulabiar> bonsoir
 * Neo31 late is better than never :p
<sarhan> Neo31: tawa ki rawa7t mel opensourceconf :D
<Neo31> sa7a walah sarhan ^^
<Neo31> chbik ma 93adtich shart m3a ejjme3a ?
<sarhan> 9abelt presque tous les membres d'ubuntu-tn
<ANIS> slt sarhan
<sarhan> ainsi que le fondateur de canonical
<boulabiar> linuxor, exécute `ls /dev/video*`
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> atten atten
<Neo31> c une microdia
<Neo31> je connai bien cette cam
<sarhan> Neo31: akahaw ghodwa na9ra ou zid mafemech transport
<Neo31> c pas un probleme de v4l2
<linuxor> -
<Neo31> c un probleme de driver de la cam
<linuxor> @IBM-ThinkCentre-A57:~$ ls /dev/video*
<linuxor> /dev/video1
<boulabiar> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video1
<Neo31> je pense que c un pe complique, tu doit compiler qq chose
<boulabiar> (mais installe mplayer d'abord si tu ne l'as pas)
<sarhan> Neo31: les gens de sabily vont apprendre une bonne nouvelle :d
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> ma t9olich sabily bach twalli officielle !?
<ANIS> za3ma :D cooooool
<sarhan> Neo31: non mais mark a permi a abdelmon3em d'utiliser le nom ubuntu muslim édition
<Neo31> boulabiar, a3mal talla 3al cam heki, famma barcha problemes de drivers sur plusieurs bug trackers, y a pas de solutions facile, on doit faire une compilation du driver manuellemen t normalement
<Neo31> tro cool
<Neo31> thx pr les news sarhan
<LiNuXoR> v4l2: select timeout ??% ??,?% 0 0
<sarhan> wi
<LiNuXoR> v4l2: select timeout ??% ??,?% 0 0
<LiNuXoR> v4l2: select timeout ??% ??,?% 0 0
<sarhan> Neo31: yssalem a3lik akira13
<sarhan> et aussi karim bichni
<Neo31> akira ete present sarhan ?
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> il a meme participé à l'atelier avec mr zied alaya
<Neo31> bien
<LiNuXoR> alors?
<LiNuXoR> :/
<Neo31> g dit ce que je connai deja sur cette cam LiNuXoR , je pense que ca sera un pe complique, je connai pas de solution facile. tu pe attendre d'avoir l'avis de boulabiar pe etre qu'il pe aider
<LiNuXoR> ok thx
<LiNuXoR> mafamech conference fi binzart 9rib?
<LiNuXoR> 3andi 3am nestana
<LiNuXoR> lol
<ANIS> lol
<Neo31> compiler ^^ bonne chance c pas vraiment difficile mais c casse tete pour une premiere fois a faire :p
<Neo31> voir le lien du wiki LiNuXoR
<sarhan> LiNuXoR: organise la toi meme ^^
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> et on viendra je te le promet
<boulabiar> LinuxKiller, tant que le fichier de la cam est créé dans /dev, tant qu'elle devrait fonctionner
<sarhan> bonne j'y vais
<sarhan> bonne soirée tout le monde
<sarhan> ah j'ai oublié
<sarhan> quelqu'un veut avoir le lien pour le livestreaming?
<sarhan> et pour connaitre le gagnant du concours open source?
<Neo31> bsr sarhan
<Neo31> c bon g trouver la trace du google group qui parle du probleme de ce driver
<Neo31> je pense famma google projet aussi qui a developper le driver (pas sur)
<Neo31> en tt K ce lien pe aider (a verifier toi mm g pas tester personellement)
<Neo31> https://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/testing-microdia-driver-draft
<Neo31> LiNuXoR, read above :)
<Neo31> sudo aptitude install libv4l-0
<LiNuXoR> re
<LiNuXoR> c pas la peine
<LiNuXoR> :/
<Neo31> welcome back LiNuXoR
<Neo31> !?
<Neo31> g bien compiler le driver sur mon systeme en suivant le lien que je t donner
<LiNuXoR> taba3t
<LiNuXoR> el lien
<Neo31> mais y a un probleme ds l'etape de test
<LiNuXoR> w ma sar chy
<Neo31> mm si le driver a ete bien prepare
<Neo31> wsilt lel etape de test ?
<Neo31> t'as modifier le fichier Makefile comme il est indique ?
<Neo31> et t'as verifier le output de dmesg ?
<LiNuXoR> ma 5arjlich dmesg
<Neo31> a3mal
<Neo31> dmesg | tail -n 50 | less
<Neo31> chnouwa ma 5rajlikch
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> haw ce que ca donne mon dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/544138/
<Neo31> apres l'etape 5 (loading driver)
<LiNuXoR> medhabib@IBM-ThinkCentre-A57:~/Bureau/microdia$ sudo insmod ./sn9c20x.ko
<LiNuXoR> medhabib@IBM-ThinkCentre-A57:~/Bureau/microdia$ sudo insmod ./sn9c20x.ko
<LiNuXoR> insmod: error inserting './sn9c20x.ko': -1 File exists
<Neo31> tu a une erreur lor de la compilation pe etre
<Neo31> quest ce que ca donne le make ?
<Neo31> je te copie le imen
<LiNuXoR> c pas la peine
<LiNuXoR> mech lezem na7ki bel cam
<LiNuXoR> lol
<LiNuXoR> merci en tt cas
<Neo31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544148/
<Neo31> pas de koi
<LiNuXoR> ah
<LiNuXoR> 3andi une question
<LiNuXoR> pq dans la nouvelle
<LiNuXoR> version
<LiNuXoR> de ubuntu
<LiNuXoR> ki na3mel minimize lel skype
<LiNuXoR> wéla amsn
<LiNuXoR> manal9ahomch
<LiNuXoR> emba3ed
<Neo31> a bon!
<Neo31> g la 10.04 ca marche parfaitement
<Neo31> hum, la 10.10 ca vien pas avec gnome par defaut non ?
<LiNuXoR> moi j'utilise 10.10
<LiNuXoR> je sais pas , ana 3malt upgrade
<Neo31> hum, pas sur mais c utilise pas gnome par defaut normalement
<Neo31> c l'autre interface (je me rappel pas le nom
<Neo31> 1 mn
<LiNuXoR> kde?
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> une nouvelle interface
<Neo31> c Unity normalement
<LiNuXoR> ana 3andi gnome
<Neo31> houwa le Unity ychabah lel gnome
<Neo31> bon je c pa
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> LiNuXoR, sinon pe etre ke t'as supprimer le pannel ou tu vois les icones
<LiNuXoR> non
<LiNuXoR> taw héka
<Neo31> idk, je ss pas gnomiste moi, juste n3addi fi chwaya wa9t sur gnome w bach narja3 lel KDE
<LiNuXoR> lol
<Neo31> gnome c cool mais KDE ca me va mieux
<LiNuXoR> kde n"est pas securisé
<LiNuXoR> comme gnome
<Neo31> a bon!
<LiNuXoR> kde design w bara
<LiNuXoR> =p
<Neo31> lougha, ma 5lattich 3al KDE 3.5 apparament
<Neo31> tu connai le kde 3.5 ?
<LiNuXoR> nop
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> moi je ss KDEist depuis ses ancienne version, et je c bien de koi les team KDE sont capable
<Neo31> heka 3lech g pas changer vers gnome avec la version 4
<Neo31> ca sera aussi stable et puissant ke ses anciennes version inchalah
<LiNuXoR> ok
<Neo31> LiNuXoR, si je ve pas de design j'utiliserai LDXE XFCE ou un terminal tt simplement, mais la c un desktop PC avec un bon materiel (pk ne pas avoir un bon design?)
<LiNuXoR> 7ata ubuntu mech 5ayeb
<Neo31> ? g pas dit ubuntu 5ayeb LiNuXoR , on parle des interface graphiques pas de ubuntu
<Neo31> tu pe avoir tt ces interfaces en mm temps sur ubuntu ;)
<LiNuXoR> ok
<LiNuXoR> bn8
<LiNuXoR> neo31
<darkwise> bonsoir tout le monde
<Neo31> bsr darkwise
<Neo31> dsl je doit partir :\
<Neo31> see ya later may be
<Ounis> salem @all
<darkwise> Ounis: salem
<darkwise> tu es allé à la conf ?
<Ounis> salem
<Ounis> oui
<Ounis> I gtg (have to sleep)
<darkwise> Ounis: désolé alors racontez
<darkwise> ha, j'ai pas vu :(
 * Neo31 is back :)
<Neo31> ahla darkwise :) sa va ?
<Neo31> bsr Ounis
<Neo31> bsr tlm :)
<darkwise> bonsoi rN
<darkwise> Neo31: bonsoir
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> sa va ?
<darkwise> oui et toi ?
<Neo31> 7amdoulah
<Neo31> bcp mieux :)
<darkwise> t'as assisté ?
<Neo31> nope, g passer un movais exam
<darkwise> personne n'a donné d'infos
<darkwise> :(
<Neo31> sarhan a connecte vers 7h 7aja ki hakka
<darkwise> Neo31: la prochaine fois j'espère ...
<Neo31> ;(
<darkwise> exam de quoi ?
<Neo31> ma t7ammamlich 9albi darkwise esperant famma une prochaine fois :s
<Neo31> de reso tel
<darkwise> ha RAbbi m3ak
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> je lit un livre ou ils demande le code le plus performant
<darkwise> ?
<Neo31> for i = 1 to 3 write("hello")
<Neo31> ou
<Neo31> write("hello");
<Neo31> write("hello");
<Neo31> write("hello");
<Neo31> bon dans l'exeple du livre c de 1 a 10, mais je ve pas repeter hello 10 fois :p
<darkwise> ok ;)
<Neo31> c cool g bcp adorer le livre ^^
<darkwise> tu peux dire write 3 fois ;)
<darkwise> c'est bien
<Neo31> oui c ca ^^
<darkwise> il s'appelle comment ?
<Neo31> hh
<darkwise> c'est livre papier ?
<Neo31> code complete 2 second edition
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> papier
<Neo31> par Steve McConnell
<Neo31> surement tu pe trouver une version electronique, mais bon, payer pour une version physique c plus cool :) je deteste ce PC
<Neo31> mouch normal, de tres petits trucs ca permet de faire un program temps reel ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-16
<Neo31> darkwise, une petite nouvelle, l'equipe Sabily auron inchalah le droit d'utiliser le nom Ubuntu pour Ubuntu Muslim Edition :) (c sarhan qui me l'a dit, mais je c pas si c officiel ou pas)
<darkwise> Neo31: désolé pour le retard
<darkwise> merci pour le non du livre
<darkwise> ahla ChemsOnline
<Neo31> np
<Neo31> ahla haw ChemsOnline ja
<darkwise> oui
<darkwise> ;)
<Neo31> nssit ma 9otlikch 3ala news o5ra darkwise
<darkwise> aya Si ChemsOnline
<darkwise> raconte
<ChemsOnline> bonsoir @ * ;)
<darkwise> on attend vraiment quelqu'un pour nous raconter    ....
<Neo31> mabrouk ChemsOnline ;) tu le merite vraiment, sma3t elli enti rbi7t el competition
<ChemsOnline> C nous touss
<darkwise> ha c'est bien çà Mabrouk ChemsOnline
<darkwise> et merci pour ton humble geste
<ChemsOnline> 2 rien G rien fait de spécial
<ChemsOnline> tout ce que G fait je n aurai jamais pu le faire tout seul
<ChemsOnline> et je connai personne au monde qui le pourrait
<Neo31> darkwise, tu pe suivre le streaming si t'as rater pendant la journee aussi, ca reste enregitree sur ustream.
<Neo31> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/conf%C3%A9rence-nationale-sur-les-logiciels-libres
<darkwise> bravo ç tous en tout cas
<darkwise> merci Neo31
<ChemsOnline> sur le formulaire du concours C présicé dans la rubrique ressource humaines ;
<darkwise> mais je veux un petit résumé de ce qui est *intéréssant*
<Neo31> darkwise, merci a ChemsOnline :)
<darkwise> alors ChemsOnline , raconte un peu
<darkwise> qu'est ce qui t'as marqué dans cete journée ?
<darkwise> les moments forts
<ChemsOnline> les ressources humaines sont précisé dans ce form ;) http://wiki.kangoulya.org/formulaire_concours.pdf
<ChemsOnline> je suis désolé
<ChemsOnline> je vien de rentré
<darkwise> ah d'accord
<darkwise> on attendra alors ;)
<ChemsOnline> juste je check mes serveurs et je V m eccrouler
<darkwise> c'est pas grace
<darkwise> oui, j'imagine
<darkwise> bon je vais faire de même
<darkwise> (sans la partie serveur :p )
<ChemsOnline> les moment les plus fort je pense que C quand G vu toute la communauté présente durant le diner gala se lever pour tous s applaudir les uns les autres ;)
<ChemsOnline> toutes communautés distribs et clubs confondus
<Neo31> ^^
<ChemsOnline> après il y a biensure les moments avec ubuntu-tn et Mark
<Neo31> hihi ^^
<Neo31> ;(
<ChemsOnline> mais G passé toute la journée à courrir et aller dans tous les sens sans reellement profiter de chacun
<Neo31> c ca ChemsOnline, les vrai organisateurs ne profitent pas bcp de leurs event :)
<darkwise> juste un petit mot ChemsOnline
<Neo31> apart la satisfaction pe etre :p !?
<darkwise> concernant la rencontre avec Mark
<darkwise> çà duré longtemps  ?
<darkwise> vous (tous) avez posé plein de questions ?
<darkwise> il a bien répondu ?
<darkwise> ou c'est une rencontre "à la sauvette" ?
<Neo31> darkwise, on laisse a demain c mieux pe etre :p
<darkwise> c'est juste des YES/NO question, non ?
<darkwise> promis
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> hh
<darkwise> je ne demande rien d'autres
<darkwise> ya si ChemsOnline, si t'es là, promis, rien d'autre
<Neo31> je pe confirmer la 2eme question, je les ai vu poser plein de questions en streaming
<darkwise> juste réponds par des oui ou des non
<Neo31> et il a bien repondu aussi :)
<darkwise> merci Neo31
<darkwise> ;)
<ChemsOnline> désolé G T sur ma console ssh :p
<Neo31> np darkwise
<ChemsOnline> oui il a bien pris du temps pour répondre à chacun
<ChemsOnline> surtout pendant la rencontre privée avec la communauté
<Neo31> oui c ca que g regarder en streaming :p
<ChemsOnline> quand à moi G preferé m eclipser et laisser tout le monde en profiter
<Neo31> mais t'as couper le streaming :(
<ChemsOnline> mais je prefèrerai discuter avec lui au calme si un jour on passer des vacances ensembles sur l'ISS :p
<darkwise> ISS ?
 * Neo31 se demande la mm chose
<ChemsOnline> international space station
<ChemsOnline> http://identi.ca/notice/48516732
<darkwise> :D :D :D
<ChemsOnline> C mon fond d ecrand sous ma debian aptosid avec vlc
<darkwise> ChemsOnline: t'as déjà pris un ticket ?
<ChemsOnline> j en suis pas encore là :p
<ChemsOnline> là en ce moment il y a un live de ISS magnifique
<ChemsOnline> et des fois on peut prendre le petit dejeuné en duplex avec eux ;)
<ChemsOnline> hasilou
<ChemsOnline> je vous dis bonne fin de soirée
<ChemsOnline> et bonne nuit @ tous
<ChemsOnline> je vais m eccrouler
<darkwise> bonne soirée ChemsOnline
<Neo31> bonne nuit ChemsOnline
<Neo31> sweet dreams
<darkwise> merci pour les réponses ChemsOnline Neo31
<darkwise> aller
<darkwise> salem
<Neo31> u're welcome darkwise ;)
<zaafouri> salem
<ANIS> salam
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<ANIS> slt sarhan
<Ounis> salam ANIS
<ANIS> ahla Ounis :)
<ANIS> quoi de neuf Ounis
<Ounis> rien de particulier
<darkwise> bonsoir tout le monde
<ANIS> salut darkwise
<darkwise> ANIS: qu'est ce que tu as fais finalement ?
<ANIS> j'ai passé l'examain.. :'(
<ANIS> j'ai pas participé :'(
<sabri> slt tls monde
<sabri> jé un soucis avc mn pc
<sabri> le clavieeeeeeeeeer et devenue trop lourd
<sabri> malgr" quelle fct normalement avante démarergrub
<sabri> ou ds safemod
<nshardy> slt tou le monde retour après une semaine des Ds
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-17
<LinuxKiller> Salut à tous!
<LinuxKiller> * [LinuxKiller] inactif  212:23:02, ouverture de session : Tue Dec  7 15:05:49
 * LinuxKiller de retour, après 212 heures d'absence! lol
 * LinuxKiller brb
<Goldenscorp> salut ChemsOnline crack3r darkwise LinuxKiller[away Ounis
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<LinuxKiller> salam
<sarhan> hello world
<LinuxKiller> hello sarhan
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: feliciations pour votre victoire :D
<sarhan> LinuxKiller: bonsoir l'ami :)
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: bonsoir
<sarhan> bonsoir MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> bonsoir sarhan
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> ya personne :(
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  j'espère que ton jumeau n'est pas là ce soir :p
<Goldenscorp> bsr MaWaLe sarhan
<MaWaLe> hi Goldenscorp
<sarhan> MaWaLe: mon jumeau je l'ai mis à la porte
<MaWaLe> désolé sarhan , ne te vexe pas :p
<Goldenscorp> hi MaWaLe
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: t'es venu mercredi?
<Goldenscorp> ??
<Goldenscorp> le 15/12
<sarhan> wi
<Goldenscorp> oui
<sarhan> je t'ai salué?
<Goldenscorp> oui
<sarhan> ah bien
<sarhan> je suis content d'avoir rencontré beaucoup de personnes
<Goldenscorp> :)
<sarhan> sinon MaWaLe Goldenscorp vos feedback à propos du 15/12 ?
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<LinuxKiller> salam nizarus
<LiNuXoR> slt
<LiNuXoR> slt
<LiNuXoR> 3andi pc 9dim fih ubuntu
<LiNuXoR> n7eb nrod el resolution 1024
<LiNuXoR> w hia  ma7touta
<LiNuXoR> 800 max
<LiNuXoR> 800*600
<LiNuXoR> :)
<LiNuXoR> fama chkoon 3andou fikra?
<LiNuXoR> alors?
<LiNuXoR> ^_^
<LiNuXoR> ou cmmt faire mise a jour du pilote graphique
<nizarus> salut LinuxKiller
<nizarus> salut LinuxKiller
<nizarus> salut LiNuXoR
<LiNuXoR> alut
<nizarus> enfin :)
<nizarus> c'est quoi ton problème LiNuXoR
<LiNuXoR> 3andi pc 9dim fih ubuntu 	n7eb nrod el resolution 1024 w hia ma7touta 800*600 max
<nizarus> quelle est ça carte graphique ?
<LiNuXoR> je sais pas
<LiNuXoR> lol
<LiNuXoR> c le pc d'un ami
<LiNuXoR> et moi je suis conecté avec teamviwer sur son pc
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: passe nous le resultat de la commande xrandr
<LiNuXoR> http://pastebin.com/s9w0wjMU
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<LiNuXoR> on peut pas augmenter la resolution?
<sarhan> ahla nizarus
<sarhan> LiNuXoR: la commande dit que le max est 800x600
<MaWaLe> LiNuXoR:  la résolution max n'est pas tributaire du pilote de la carte graphique
<MaWaLe> elle est tributaire de la résolution max supportée (matériellement) par la carte mais aussi de l'écran
<MaWaLe> donc il faut aussi vérifier l'écran ;)
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: demande a ton ami c'est auoi ca carte graphique
<LiNuXoR> il me dit que sur xp etais 1024
<MaWaLe> sinon il faut faire confiance à Ubuntu : s'il dit que le max est de 800x600 c'est que ça doit être vrai :p
<crack3r> sinon dit lui de passer le resultat de la commande lspci | grep VGA
<MaWaLe> LinuxKiller:  ton ami est déjà sous Ubuntu???
<LiNuXoR> wé
<sarhan> crack3r: bonsoir
<MaWaLe> LinuxKiller:  je te conseille de lui demander de lancer la commande "sudo lshw>nom_fich.txt" et de te passer le fichier "nom_fich.txt"
<MaWaLe> ainsi tu auras une idée complète sur toute la config de ton ami ;)
<LinuxKiller> hein?
<crack3r> bonsoir sarhan :)
<sarhan> LinuxKiller: je crois qu'il parlait à LiNuXoR ^^
<LinuxKiller> hmm ok
<Goldenscorp> re bad ADSL :(
<sarhan> allé bonne nuit tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> bn sarhan
<crack3r> bonne nuit sarhan
<Goldenscorp> ping tlm
<Goldenscorp> hi les amis ca va ADSL chez vous ???
<LiNuXoR> fin nal9ah emba3ed el fichier?
<LiNuXoR> lol
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: dans son dossier personnel
<crack3r> ~
<LiNuXoR> http://pastebin.com/pVkivMsw
<MaWaLe> merci crack3r d'avoir pris la relève ;)
<MaWaLe> LiNuXoR:  ton ami est en LIVE ? et il a quelle version d'Ubuntu?
<Goldenscorp> re
<LiNuXoR> 10.10
<MaWaLe> Live ?
<LiNuXoR> no
<MaWaLe> LiNuXoR:  tu connais son écran?
<LiNuXoR> 15
<LiNuXoR> "
<MaWaLe> la marque ?
<MaWaLe> 15' :)
<LiNuXoR> bech to5tobha? lol
<MaWaLe> LiNuXoR:  désolé de te décevoir mais je suis déjà marié et père de deux enfants :p
<MaWaLe> et je ne compte pas changer :D
<crack3r> lol
<LiNuXoR> lol
<LiNuXoR> microlux
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: est-il possible de passer le contenu du fichier /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  fait attention sinon tu risques le mariage aussi
<MaWaLe> sinon tu seras assimilé à un employé du service civile aussi :p
<crack3r> lol MaWaLe, mazel bekri :p
<LiNuXoR> http://pastebin.com/x3J0V4dW
<crack3r> [    20.075] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
<crack3r> il utilise le module vesa
<LiNuXoR> ?!
<crack3r> donc le pilote de la carte graphique n'est pas installé
<crack3r> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<crack3r> demande lui de l'installer
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  il suffit de choisir l'option d'activer le pilote proprio dans son menu ;)
<MaWaLe> have to go guys
<LiNuXoR> chnowa elplatform
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  stp tu continues avec LiNuXoR
<crack3r> daccord MaWaLe ^^
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  pense à aller vers la simplicité
<MaWaLe> commence par activer le pilote proprio dans "Système>Administration>Pilotes supplémentaires"
<LiNuXoR> lé heki awel haja 3maltha
<LiNuXoR> 9itha
<MaWaLe> et là tu dois avoir tous les pilotes proprios qui doivent s'afficher
<LiNuXoR> ma fiha chay
<MaWaLe> donc il faut télécharger le pilote et l'installer manuellement
<MaWaLe> voir même le compiler avant
<MaWaLe> LiNuXoR:  le cas extrême : il prend une carte graphique externe à 25 TND et qui affichera directement la résolution voulue :p :p :p
<LiNuXoR> haja o5ra el pc
<LiNuXoR> rzin barcha
<LiNuXoR> chnowa el7al
<MaWaLe> LiNuXoR:  décharge le max de modules qui ne servent pas
<crack3r> rzin? 3andou memoire swap?
<MaWaLe> sinon une petite extension de RAM
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  s'il a moins de 1Go et qu'il a configuré un SWAP plus que 2 fois sa RAM, le PC risque de devenir plus lent
<MaWaLe> mais c'est surtout une perte d'espace disque
<LiNuXoR> ma3andouch swap
<MaWaLe> QUOI ????????
<MaWaLe> mais normal donc il ne gère pas la mise en cache des apps lancées :(
<MaWaLe> il faut lui mettre un SWAP
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  je dois vraiement y aller
<MaWaLe> tu continues avec lui stp
<crack3r> daccord MaWaLe tkt :)
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit les ami(e)s
<LiNuXoR> bn8
<MaWaLe> merci crack3r
<MaWaLe> nighty night folks
<crack3r> bonne nuit
<crack3r> donc LiNuXoR, il a telechargé le pilote?
<LiNuXoR> no
<LiNuXoR> chnowa t7ot fel patform
<crack3r> CN700
<LiNuXoR> el ordinateur 9attel
<LiNuXoR> bel rozn
<crack3r> c'est normal! la mémoire RAM est épuisée
<crack3r> il doit definir une partition SWAP
<LiNuXoR> haw bech yredemari
<LiNuXoR> teblouka
<LiNuXoR> lol
<crack3r> ok
<LiNuXoR> ki t7ot cn700 ma yeb9a chay
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: clique sur le pilote, dans la colonne Driver
<crack3r> le 1er lien
<LiNuXoR> fel cn700 mafamech
<LiNuXoR> lezem nbadel el platform bech yjiw les liens
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/beginDownload.action?eleid=222&fid=483 voila!
<LiNuXoR> lezem compilation
<LiNuXoR> ?
<crack3r> je crois pas
<crack3r> je vient de lire le Readme.txt
<crack3r> tu dois decompresser les fichiers
<crack3r> puis executer l'installeur
<LiNuXoR> ki t7ot lancer maysir chay
<LiNuXoR> :s
<crack3r> depuis un terminal
<crack3r> avec sudo
<LiNuXoR> permison
<crack3r> :)
<LiNuXoR> ..
<LiNuXoR> non accordé
<LiNuXoR> :/
<crack3r> la7dha
<LiNuXoR> béhi kifé 7keyet el swap 9bal
<LiNuXoR> ^^'
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: mramma fel swap a ce que je sache
<crack3r> voici un tuto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<LiNuXoR> LOL
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: comment tu fait pour executer l'installeur/
<crack3r> ?
<crack3r> LiNuXoR: tu reponds pas et je suis obligé de partir
<Neo31> bsr tlm
<crack3r> je suis desolé, j'espere que tu touves une solution
<Neo31> c koi le probleme crack3r
<Neo31> je reste un pe la pe etre
<crack3r> Neo31: ce sont des problemes
<LiNuXoR> RE
<LiNuXoR> HAW BECH YREDEMARI
<Neo31> welcome back LiNuXoR
<LiNuXoR> 7ATITLOU ELSWAP
<crack3r> a3mel talla sur les log
<Ounis> salem Neo31
<crack3r> aller c'est pour toi Neo31 :)
<crack3r> bonne soirée a tous
<Neo31> ahla Ounis
<Neo31> ok crack3r
 * Neo31 lit le log
<Neo31> donc le probleme c ke t'as pas un swap LiNuXoR ?
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<LiNuXoR> C LE PC DE MON AMI
<nizarus> re
<Neo31> ok
<LiNuXoR> 3andou baarcha problemet
<LiNuXoR> houwa mezel jdid
<LiNuXoR> c son 2éme jour
<Neo31> donc, mizilt kif jit, tu pe me resumer? l'objectif c de creer uen partition swap ?
<LiNuXoR> sur ubuntu
<LiNuXoR> mel louwel mochkelt el resolution de lecran 800*600 max
<LiNuXoR> et le pc rzin barcha
<LiNuXoR> tla3 ma3andouch swap
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> on commence par creer une partition swap alors
<Neo31> t'as un live cd ?
<LiNuXoR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<LiNuXoR> taba3t
<LiNuXoR> hetha
<Neo31> g deja vu le lien
<LiNuXoR> w kamel ana conecté sur teamviwer
<LiNuXoR> sur le pc de mon ami
<Neo31> ah ok
<LiNuXoR> le pc wéla plus rapidement
<Neo31> t'as terminer alors ?
<hulk> salut tout le monde
<Neo31> salut hulk
<hulk> :)
<LiNuXoR> le prob de resolution
<Neo31> hum, t'as deja verifier s'il y a rien dans le menu system > administration > hardware?
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<Neo31> nizarus, koi 2 9 ?
<LiNuXoR> oui
<Neo31> c koi ca carte graphique?
<Neo31> utilise lspci
<Neo31> ent erminal
<Neo31> en terminal
<nizarus> Neo31, je rattrape le retard de 2 jours
<Neo31> ouki :) good luck
<Neo31> just in case LiNuXoR ne fait pas coller plusieurs lignes d'un coud sur le channel, tu peutiliser paste.ubuntu.com
<LiNuXoR> ok
<LiNuXoR> kifé nkaber el swaf
<LiNuXoR> swap
<LiNuXoR> ?
<nizarus> LiNuXoR, il faut passer par un éditeur de partitions
<LiNuXoR> comme gparted?
<nizarus> +1 LiNuXoR
<LiNuXoR> méla tou neb3athlou ghodwa
<LiNuXoR> el cd
<LiNuXoR> ydaber
<LiNuXoR> rassou
<LiNuXoR> merci tt le monde
<nizarus> LiNuXoR, quelle est la taille de la partition swap actuellement ?
<Neo31> zero nizarus
<Neo31> il n'as pas de swap ;)
<nizarus> oh là :)
<nizarus> il faut au moins une taille de 2*RAM
<Neo31> kima 9otlik LiNuXoR lezmik un live CD ubuntu et tu trouvera gparted qui te permettera de redimentionner une partition pour liberer de l'espace et creer une swap
<Neo31> pk au moins nizarus ?
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est une convention
<Neo31> !
<nizarus> pour assurer l'hibernation
<Neo31> donc si g 16giga de ram je doit allouer 32 giga de swap ?
<Neo31> c pas bcp ?
<Neo31> l'hibernation ca pe marcher si mon systeme n'utilise pas plus qu'un giga de ram et que mon swap est plus que 1 giga donc ca va
<nizarus> il faut au moins une taille de 2*RAM avec au max 2 giga
<Neo31> je doit pas allouer 32 giga kan mm
<Neo31> pk le max est 2 giga ?
<Neo31> parce que ubuntu normalement n'utilise pas plus qu'un giga de ram? ce qui fait 1*2 = 2giga de swap ?
<nizarus> car pour linux pas besoin de plus de ça
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je doit lire un pe plus sur le swap en tt k
<LiNuXoR> bn8
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> J'ai raté la réunion?
<LinuxKiller> oui :p
<denis13> bonsoir les amis
<LinuxKiller> bonsoir denis13
<SalahGo> Bsr denis13
<denis13> j'ai un probleme de micro coupure wifi avec ubuntu
<SalahGo> micro coupure? c'est quoi ton module wifi?
<denis13> une clé wifi netgear
<SalahGo> LinuxKiller, un truc que je dois savoir à propos de la réunion? :/
<LinuxKiller> SalahGo, j'ai auccune idée, j'étais pas la..
<SalahGo> LinuxKiller, ah, on est deux :D
<SalahGo> denis13, tu as mis à jour le driver?
<denis13> pas spécialement
<SalahGo> denis13, est-ce qu'un autre wifi auquel tu es identifié est proche?
<denis13> ubuntu m'a pas proposé
<denis13> oui je suis a 60 pour cent
<SalahGo> denis13, c'est le seul wifi dispo celui sur lequel tu es connecté?
<denis13> oui
<denis13> celui de chez moi
<SalahGo> donc ça peut être le driver, le cryptage de la connexion, la clé... plein de trucs :/
<SalahGo> mais je galère déjà avec ma broadcom :D
<SalahGo> obligé de mettre un driver propriétaire en plus :/
<SalahGo> Celui de debian bug trop
<denis13> je suis en wpa
<SalahGo> au fait, quand tu dis micro-coupure, c'est déco-reco?
<denis13> oui et quelque fois je dois debrancher la cl"
<denis13> clé
<denis13> et la rebrancher
<SalahGo> le seul truc qui me vient à l'esprit c'est de mettre à jour le driver...
<denis13> mais ou
<SalahGo> le driver
<SalahGo> il est propriétaire?
<denis13> c vrai que sa j'ai pas regardé"
<SalahGo> administration -> pilotes supplémentaires, tu connais le chemin ^^
<denis13> non il y est
<SalahGo> c'est propriétaire donc?
<denis13> il y est pas
<denis13> c'est libre
<SalahGo> tant mieux, donc une màj doit être possible et dispo plus souvent
<SalahGo> quoi que, comment la faire, je ne sais pas comment exactement, Google est ton ami sinon :)
<SalahGo> c'est quoi le nom de ta clé?
<denis13> NetGear, Inc. WN111(v2) RangeMax Next Wireless [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]
<SalahGo> c'est une 802.11n?
<denis13> oui
<SalahGo> la classe :D
<SalahGo> ton routeur aussiN
<denis13> non
<denis13> j'ai une livebox
<SalahGo> ah... pas glop
<denis13> en g
<SalahGo> denis13, tu as vu ici?
<SalahGo> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=303606
<denis13> le tuto date de 2009
<denis13> ubuntu 10.10 n'etait pas sorti
<SalahGo> forcément... mais bon, mais j'ai fait revivre mon pc avec un tuto datant de 2007 xD
<SalahGo> tu as raison, tu as même dit que le driver est natif mnt
<SalahGo> donc ça doit être obselète ce truc
<SalahGo> lol j'ai trouvé un tuto datant de 2008... encore pire :D
<denis13> oui
<denis13> mais se me fait des micro coupure
<denis13> et sa m'enerve
<SalahGo> je comprends...
<SalahGo> En tout cas, j'éspère que tu pourras résoudre le problème denis13
<SalahGo> Moi, je dois aller dormir :)
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm! :)
<denis13> bonne nuit
<Anis7> salut tlm
<Anis7> j'ai un petit probleme lors de l'installation de Ubuntu, Gparted crash lors du lancement et l'installation se bloque toujour a l'etape 3 uand je click sur suivant pour passer a l'etape 4
<Neo31> anyidea nizarus darkwise bemawi ?
<Neo31> ahla fellag :) winek sa va ?
<fellag> bonsoir Neo31 ^^
<nizarus> Anis7, quelle version ubuntu ?
<fellag> oui bien et toi Neo31 ? ( bonsoir tt le monde o passage :þ )
<Anis7> 10.04 LTS 32 bits en live sur un flash disk
<Neo31> pas mal
<Anis7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545089/
<Neo31> fellag, t'as pas une idee pk ca pe crasher au passage a l'etape 4 lors de l'install d'ubuntu ou lors de lancement de gparted ?
<nizarus> un problème dans le disque peut être
<Anis7> ca marche bien, y en a deja un SE fonctionnel sur le disque
<Anis7> si j'ai bien compris ta phrase
<fellag> Neo31, y'a des similitude sur launchpad
<fellag> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/545911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 545911 in gparted (Ubuntu) "Cannot use gparted (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,New]
<Neo31> oui je vois
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> mm l'installer de ubuntu crash aussi
<Neo31> comment on pe le lancer depuis le terminal et voir son output ?
<fellag> gparted se lance pas avec un truc genre gksu en temps normal ?
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> gksu
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> apparament le probleme est avec unetbootin
<fellag> ben essai un truc genre
<fellag> # gksu gparted
<fellag> tape le mdp root et normalement ca va demarrer
<fellag> Neo31, alors ? ca donne quelque chose ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> working on it
<Neo31> nada
<Neo31> doesn't work fellag
<fellag> Neo31, meme erreur ?
<Neo31> same error as above
<Neo31> look at the paste.ubuntu.com link
<Anis7> "ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui" <<< ne montre aucune erreur
<Anis7> ca plante toujour a l'etape 3 kan je click sur suivant
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<Ahmed_Drira> hi Neo31
<Ahmed_Drira> ena  les binome  nakrahom
<Ahmed_Drira> 0o
<Neo31> bsr Ahmed_Drira
<Neo31> sa va moi et toi ?
<Ahmed_Drira> ^^
<Ahmed_Drira> Neo31,  t'as  un HTC non ?
<Neo31> oui
<Ahmed_Drira> t'as un android dedon?
<Neo31> oui et ubuntu aussi ;)
<Ahmed_Drira> est quetu peut me télcharger une application android et m'envoyer le .apk
<Neo31> oui, mais je doit reinstaller l'android, g pete la derniere fois :p
<Ahmed_Drira> huuuummm
<Neo31> kan t'as besoin ?
<Neo31> Ahmed_Drira,
<Ahmed_Drira> demain  grand max
<Neo31> c koi l'appli ?
<crack3r> Ahmed_Drira: comment envoyer l'apk apres l'installation de l'appli?
<crack3r> une fois installé on peut trouver l'apk?
<Ahmed_Drira> ba  je  sait pas  s'ilenregistre le apk
<Ahmed_Drira> bon Neo31  l'apli c'est ConsoBox
<Neo31> brb
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai pas d'expérience en ça mais je pense il enregistre le apk quelque part
<crack3r> non je ne crois pas, si c'est le cas, quand on achete une appli du market, nous pourront la partager
<crack3r> et btw je trouve pas l'appli ConsoBox dans le market
<crack3r> j'ai android 1.5
<Ahmed_Drira> http://www.android-software.fr/consobox-gerer-sa-voiture
<crack3r> c'est non compatible avec la version que j'ai alors
<crack3r> il est vieux mon portable ^^
<Ahmed_Drira> crack3r,  tu peut pas faire une mise a jour vers une autre version ?
<crack3r> oui Ahmed_Drira, il est possible d'y mettre android 2.1
<crack3r> mais c'est plus lent
<Ahmed_Drira> aha il demande plus de resource ?
<crack3r> car le materiel est vieux
<crack3r> oui c'est ca
<crack3r> sous 1.5 c'est fluide et rapide et reponds a mes besoins ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-18
<Neo31> re
<denis13> salut les amis
<Ounis> salut denis13
<RachedTN> Salam :)
<LinuxKiller> Salut
<lapinouriss> mais merde parlé un peu en francais non???
<lapinouriss> ya kelkun???
<lapinouriss> hey?????
<lapinouriss> bon je me casse.....
 * RachedTN lol, tu dois apprendre à parler  avant de parler :)
<RachedTN> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%A9tiquette
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> ping nizarus, je voudrais de traduire en arabe sur launchpad vous pouriez me redonner les liens utiles?
<nizarus> pong sarhan, non je les donne une seule fois :p
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<MaWaLe> hi ChemsOnline
<MaWaLe> hi nizarus
<MaWaLe> hi RachedTN_
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<MaWaLe> hi crack3r
<MaWaLe> hi darkwise
<RachedTN_> hi MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> hi Goldenscorp_
<MaWaLe> hi LinuxKiller
<LinuxKiller> hi MaWaLe
<sarhan> nizarus: je suis venu la car ca fait 10 minutes que je cherche dans les logs :'(
<MaWaLe> hi Ounis
<Goldenscorp_> hi MaWaLe
<sarhan> MaWaLe: hi MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  ça fait plaisir de t'avoir
<nizarus> http://wiki.arabeyes.org/القاموس_التقني
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  ça va ta grippe?
 * RachedTN_ Salam :)
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe
<sarhan> nizarus: merci beacuoup :) et désolé pour le dérangement
<Goldenscorp_> salut ChemsOnline crack3r darkwise LinuxKiller MaWaLe nizarus Ounis RachedTN_ sarhan
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  tu es arrivé à une solution hier pour la résolution?
<Goldenscorp_> ca va tlm
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTranslationTeam
<RachedTN_> salam Goldenscorp_ :)
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: hamdoullah :) je suis en congé de maladie :)
<crack3r> bonsoir a tous
<RachedTN_> bonsoir crack3r :)
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  bon rétablissement mon ami
<sarhan> MaWaLe: j'ai lu les logs d'hier! si tu m'avais léssé seul à la place de crack3r sarhan_ aurait pris la releve ^^
<crack3r> MaWaLe: il repondait plus, Neo31 etait la donc il s'occupait de lui
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: merci :)
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  tu nous as manqué lors de la conf :(
<MaWaLe> merci crack3r
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir@ * ;)
<MaWaLe> nizarus & RachedTN_ & all folks : hier il n'y avait personne pour le meeting mensuel :(
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: j'étais dans une réunion ordinaire de fin d'année et j'étais le premier speaker ( recommandations aux directeurs pour l'année 2011)
<RachedTN_> de plus j'étais un peu malade :(
<sarhan> ChemsOnline: bonsoir :D
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  et c'était quoi comme recommandations ;)
<MaWaLe> guys : keep hands on for Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoulyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :p
<ChemsOnline> :D
<nizarus> http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/ConfNat-LL-6
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, où sont les photos ? il y a rein sur gallery.kangoulya.org :/
<sarhan> yeah GG kangoulya !
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: salles d'internet sous ubuntu (déjà j'ai commencé) > 300 ordinateurs + formation sur des "outils " libres: ça figure dans mes recommandations :)
<MaWaLe> guys : les confs des speakers sont télachargeables sur le site
<nizarus> MaWaLe, link
 * RachedTN_ ChemsOnline : congratulations champion :)
<ChemsOnline> si je les ai uploadé sur kangoulya.org avant fb
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  je profite de ta présence : j'ai besoin d'un conseil concernant un outil de gestion de BO sous GNU/Linux
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, donne moi le lien directe stp
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: actuellement je suis entrain de configurer nuxeo, mais j'ai déjà un cahier de charge pour une consultation d'un GED
<sarhan> nizarus: vos photos sont un peu flous !
<RachedTN_> il y'a maged (solution payante mais à base de php mysql), et exoplateforme on déjà fait un projet de GED pour le ministère d'intérieur de Maroc
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  http://www.tunisiaopensourceconf.tn/index.php?id=259&L=0
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  je peux avoir le cahier des charges
<MaWaLe> pour m'en inspirer :)
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  je suis en plein dans un projet de migration de toute une administration du Ministère vers le libre
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: Juste après le congé je t'enverrai le CC
<MaWaLe> thx RachedTN_ (si j'ai besoin de te rappeler par mail dis le moi ;) )
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: t'as déjà élaboré, exposé et ateint l'accord de ton DG
<RachedTN_> ??
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  tu as une idée ?
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  j'ai l'accord de la DG et du CA :p
<RachedTN_> 's/atteint/avoir/'
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: I am still in the training phase :)
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  tu me connais, il parait que je sais convaincre :p
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  and you mean what by training phase?
<MaWaLe> training users?
<ChemsOnline> MaWaLe RachedTN_ je suis juste de passage mais pourquoi ne pas leur présenté ce qu'on a présenté au CNI ?
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  sauter du proprio vers le cloud libre est un peu trop pour des constipés de l'administration tunisienne
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  je préfère commencer par du local et ensuite soit partir vers du cloud ou au pire du private cloud
<nizarus> MaWaLe, c'est juste des PDF
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  yup
<MaWaLe> déjà zied ben salem a présenté avec un PDF lors de la conf ;)
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline: une audit de sécurité commencera au sein de l'Office où je travaille et ses établissements dans deux semaines (pendant 40 jours), donc j’attendrai le plan de recommandation pour proposer le "cloud privée) :)
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  tu n'as pas une idée pour un petit outil de gestion de Bureau d'Ordre en local
<MaWaLe> pas de workflow ni de GED pour le moment
<MaWaLe> ça sera la deuxième étape à élaborer pour le 1er trimestre de 2011
<MaWaLe> mais là juste un petit outil
<MaWaLe> je suis en train de tester avantfax avec des personnalisations
<ChemsOnline> MaWaLe le mieux serai que je te fasse une presentation ou une demo live en pratique et tu te fera une idée
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline: par contre ce qui me bloque dans le plan de 2011-2012: c'est l'hébergement des sites webs de quelques établissements car le CCK veut qu'ils seront audités et le MESRS doit voir ces projets avec la comité de "Appui de production numérique"
<RachedTN_> donc tout un parcours long et n'est pas sûr !!!
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  une demo de Kangoulya?
<ChemsOnline> une demo des outils
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  which one? ceux de Kangoulya?
<ChemsOnline> freenx
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  je suis partant :) when you want where you want bro'
<ChemsOnline> :)
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline, MaWaLe : Est ce que je peux vous joindre ?
<ChemsOnline> dans la semaine je vais etre pas mal pris avec le CNI
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  il faut demander à l'animateur ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> mais on peut essayer de se retrouver quand ça vos arrange
<ChemsOnline> si non le w.e. prochain on vat essayer de faire ne seance dédié  à jeunes sciences
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  tu es motorisé?
<ChemsOnline> oui
<MaWaLe> okay, ChemsOnline i'll cal you to plan a meeting
<ChemsOnline> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/freenx
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline: le w.e prochain: çàd samedi ou bien diamanche ?
<ChemsOnline> mon tel public d utilité publique
<ChemsOnline> 27279792
<RachedTN_> si c'est samedi: I am in :)
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  pour moi, ça sera du pro, donc un contact dans nos locaux serait préférable pour avoir une trace pour d'éventuels contacts ultérieurs
<ChemsOnline> http://wiki.debian.org/freenx
<ChemsOnline> ok avec plaisir
<MaWaLe> sinon ChemsOnline, une autre question d'ordre purement juridique :p tu as une patente ?
<ChemsOnline> freenx est la version open source et LIBRE de nomachine
<ChemsOnline> vos pouvez aussi tester là : http://www.nomachine.com/
<ChemsOnline> oui
<ChemsOnline> kangoulya est une "entreprise à but non lucratif" comme pas mal d autres projet libres sous forme de LLC
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  donc tu peux répondre à une consultation ou un appel d'offre
<ChemsOnline> oui
<ChemsOnline> tout comme eyeos
<ChemsOnline> http://www.simplemachines.org/
<ChemsOnline> http://www.gplhost.com
<ChemsOnline> sont dse projetss open source et libre sous forme de LLC
<ChemsOnline> avec leur filiales
<ChemsOnline> http://www.axefirm.com/
<ChemsOnline> en tunisie il y a KANGOULYA Tunisie
<ChemsOnline> mais C la première foi que je l utilise
<LinuxKiller> c'est quoi Kangouliya ?
<ChemsOnline> pour le concours
<ChemsOnline> C pas un frolk
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  en tout cas pour le BO actuellement ça sera en monoposte, alors si tu as une idée pour commencer en attendant de mettre en place le projet au complet en 2011?
<ChemsOnline> ni une ditribution
<ChemsOnline> une une utilisation des projets Debian Xen dtc eyeOS etc. installé et configuré de façon complementaires
<ChemsOnline> avec freenx on peu installé n importe quelle app locale et la rendre accessible à distance
<ChemsOnline> je vous laisse imaginer tout ce que ça permet
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  en tout cas pour le BO actuellement ça sera en monoposte, alors si tu as une idée pour commencer en attendant de mettre en place le projet au complet en 2011?
<RachedTN_> BO: Bureau d'Ordre : منظومة الظبط المركزي : produit de CNI: VB6 et plein de problèmes et non efficace :)
<ChemsOnline> dans le cas des administrations sans refaire tout ce qui a été developpé en internet on peut leur rendre aussi accessible à distance
<ChemsOnline> donc les apps clientes les mettre coté serveur et n avoir plus que des clients léger
<ChemsOnline> ma deadline pour le CNI est au 15 janvier
<ChemsOnline> et G pas encore commencé
<ChemsOnline> mais C rapide à deployer
<ChemsOnline> après étude
<ChemsOnline> si ça les satisfait on pourra l appliquer ailleur
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline: J'aimerai bien vous voir pour discuter et pourquoi pas si vous voulez vous invitez à l'Office des Oeuvres Universitaires pour le Centre pour une rencontre avec mon D.G et le
<RachedTN_> les S.D.G
<RachedTN_> pour nous donner des conseilles
<ChemsOnline> avec plaisir à condition qu'on fasse participer les clubs et communautés
<ChemsOnline> car seul on arrivera à rien
<RachedTN_> et pourquoi pas faire une partenariat, convention ..
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline: Office des Oeuvres Universitaires pour le Centre= Foyers universitaires+centres culturels+restaurants universitaires=étudiants=clubs :)
<ChemsOnline> à l event de ce matin à jeunes sciences on a d ailleur parlé de la relance d une association avec les clubs et aviur une SS2L de la communauté
<ChemsOnline> hasilou
<ChemsOnline> je suis desolé
<ChemsOnline> faut que je me remette au travail avec plein de retarrd à rattrapper
<ChemsOnline> vous avez mon tel
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline: Bon courage wnch'ALLAH zéna pour tous :)
<ChemsOnline> MaWaLe RachedTN_ on en riscute IRL quand ça vous arrange
<RachedTN_> okay :)
<MaWaLe> okay ChemsOnline : i'll call you this monday
<ChemsOnline> nizarus dès que G un moment je chage les droits sur tous les albums et je t envoi les liens
<ChemsOnline> sarhan merci pour tout et domage que tu soi parti si vite
<ChemsOnline> bonne continuation à tous ubuntu-tn
<ChemsOnline> ++
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, ok merci
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, des nouvelles des photos et vidéos chez le SEI ?
<ChemsOnline> syrine m a promi ne copie
<ChemsOnline> on verra
<ChemsOnline> bon w.e. @ * ;)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  hier pas de meeting :(
<nizarus> MaWaLe, comme d'hab ;)
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je crois que rencontrer Mark n'a pas eu l'effet voulu sur plusieurs d'enter nous :(
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: est ce que je peux passer où tu travaille pour voir ce que vous êtes entrain de faire: concernant le plan de migration
<RachedTN_> ??
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  avec un grand plaisir
<MaWaLe> mais je suis en train de tout faire tout seul
<MaWaLe> donc on sera à mon bureau pour discuter et prendre un café ou un thé ensembles :)
<RachedTN_> OK, je t'appelerai: j à priori ça sera jeudi après 13h
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  je suis le seul informaticien sur place avec plein de gens qui prétendent l'être
<MaWaLe> mais surtout une mentalité à la ... disons ancienne école :p
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  you're always welcome and it's always a pleasure to meet you bro'
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: je sais: c'était le cas dans "mon" service: je les faits déplacer vers d'autres services et ensuite "recruter" des vrai informaticiens (nous sommes 7 maintenant :) )
<RachedTN_> mais ils faut les former: et comme tu sais tout le monde aime la formation :)))
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  pas de recrutement chez nous, au contraire nous sommes amenés à "alléger" le personnel vu qu'il y en a plus qu'il n'en faut (ETUDE CNEA)
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: "recruter" çàd utiliser mes relations pour déplacer des jeunes informaticiens à notre établissement :))
<RachedTN_> ;)
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  dans TOUS nos filiales et directions régionales je suis le seul et l'unique informaticien :p
<RachedTN_> mais j'espère que je pourrai vraiment recruter 3 techniciens : je suis entrain de voir avec le SDAAF qui m'ont prmis de voir cette possibilité :)
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: m3allem :)
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  lol
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: au moins aucune personne ne peut dire non aux décisions de prises par le seul informaticien :)
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  ce n'est pas facile, on devient vite un homme à tout faire et crois moi ce n'est pas facile :(
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  au contraire, tout le monde dit non dans ce cas parce que tout le monde est contre le fait que tu prennes trop d'importance aux yeux de la DG ;)
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: je sais: j'étais seul pendant 4 mois et j'ai pensé à changé de lieu de travail mais hamdoullah
<RachedTN_> en fait j'ai acceuilli une équipe de 9 stagiares et les choses ont commencé à bouger etc ..
<ChemsOnline> re MaWaLe RachedTN_ une  demo de la version de nomachine est dispo là http://www.nomachine.com/testdrive.php
<RachedTN_> ChemsOnline: Thanks a lot :)
<MaWaLe> thx ChemsOnline
<MaWaLe> checking
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: dans le cas où ça vous intéresse, nous sommes vraiment dans la recherche des partenariats avec différents "organismes"
<MaWaLe> pour?
<RachedTN_> donc il "faut" bien que tu m'expliquera l'activité de votre "organisme" lors de notre rencontre nch'ALLAH :)
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: pour échange d'expèrience, aide, journées etc
<MaWaLe> okay mais je ne pense pas que nos directions mutuelles soient d'accord vu la divergence des secteurs
<MaWaLe> le secteur d'activité principal de la boîte actuelle est l'agriculture et la promotion des produits agricoles tunisiens à l'échelle international
<MaWaLe> donc ...
<RachedTN_> MaWaLe: crois moi: nous avons beaucoup de points mutuelles ;)
 * RachedTN_ je re dans 30 mn
<MaWaLe> RachedTN_:  we'll see, why not.
 * RachedTN re
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  alors on fait comment pour mettre en application l'activation de l'association comme convenu avec Mark?
<nizarus> MaWaLe, MArk à bien dit qu'il faut être certain d'avoir des personnes prêtes à prendre les responsabilités avant de penser à l'entité légale.
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  tu insinues que nous n'en avons pas???
<MaWaLe> parce que si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas demain que ça va changer :(
<nizarus> pour moi, oui nous n'en avons pas !
<nizarus> d'ailleurs il suffit de voire la présence lors de la réunion d'hier ;)
<sarhan> elsalemou 3alaykom
<nizarus> salam sarhan
<LinuxKiller> bonsoir à tous
<sarhan> bonsoir :)
<LinuxKiller> ahla sarhan
<LinuxKiller> Il semble qu'il y ait une anomalie dans aptdeamon, le logiciel qui vous permet d'installer/désinstaller des applications et de réaliser d'autres tâches de gestion des paquets. Veuillez signaler cette erreur sur http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug et réessayez.
<LinuxKiller> Boff, j'essaye d'installer kaffeine 0.8.7.. yatla3li le message d'erreur hetha
 * sarhan déteste les messages d'erreur de ce type :(
<LinuxKiller> j'ai pas compris c'est quoi le pb :S en fait kaffeine 0.8.7 était bien installé sur mon ubuntu avant que je fait une mise à jour de systeme
<sarhan> kaffeine c'est pas un media player pour kde?
<LinuxKiller> ba3d el mise à jour wela yatla3 erreur :S bizarre
<LinuxKiller> oui
<sarhan> je te conseille d'aller voir leur canal irc
<sarhan> ou celui de kde
<LinuxKiller> hmm ok, je vais voir
<nizarus> c'est pas un problème de kaffeine
<nizarus> c'est plus tôt un problème de dépôts
<oix> plop
<nizarus> polp oix
<LinuxKiller> nizarus,  j'y compris rien :$ Que dois-je faire alors ?
<nizarus> LinuxKiller, recharge encore les listes de tes dépôts
<nizarus> sudo apt-get update
<SalahGo> Bsr ubunchu!
<SalahGo> Le chan est vraiment mort ces derniers jours...
<SalahGo> Personne pour me raconter le 15Déc??
<oix> LinuxKiller, sudo aptitude update (ça a toujours mieux marché qu'apt-get)
 * oix trouve qu'aptitude est de loin mieux qu'apt-get
<oix> SalahGo, moi aussi j'attends qu'ils racontent :/
<LinuxKiller> merci nizarus et oix , mais toujours le même message d'erreur :S
<SalahGo> j'ai lu les mailing-lists, les articles, les blogs, les tweets mais je voudrais bien lire vos opinions ici
<SalahGo> LinuxKiller, msg d'erreur de quoi?
<LinuxKiller> NB: Le prob sar juste après la mise à jour.. avant la mise à jour kol chey ken 5/5
<oix> LinuxKiller, comme dit SalahGo : c'est quoi le message? (on vient d'arriver :p)
<LinuxKiller> SalahGo,  j'essaye d'installer kaffeine 0.8.7 mais je reçoit ce joli message d'erreur:
<LinuxKiller> Il semble qu'il y ait une anomalie dans aptdeamon, le logiciel qui vous permet d'installer/désinstaller des applications et de réaliser d'autres tâches de gestion des paquets. Veuillez signaler cette erreur sur http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug et réessayez.
<nizarus> SalahGo & oix : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/ConfNat-LL-6
<nizarus> LinuxKiller, google et ton ami : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=423621
<SalahGo> nizarus, on va te décerner le prix pulitzer :D
<oix> LinuxKiller, t'as essayé un dotzap (si tu l'a installé configuré), une déconnexion reconnection ou un reboot (si tu n'as pas installé Dontzap) ?
<nizarus> SalahGo, pourquoi ce prix ?
<SalahGo> nizarus, parce que tu excelles en rapport d'évenements :D
<oix> SalahGo, Excel ? c'est du MS ça non ? :p
<SalahGo> Sauf que Excel, lui, il n'excelle en rien du tout :p
<SalahGo> nizarus, wallahi rabbi yahdik, j'ai quasiment les larmes aux yeux pour avoir raté tout ça....
<oix> Une fois, dans un grand meeting sur l'informatique, 3 gars vont aux toilettes, quand ils sort, le premier se lave à grand eau et dis : "Nous chez Microsoft, on est efficace". Le 2ème sort, lave les bouts de ses doigts et dit : "Nous chez Appel, on est minutieux". Le 3ème sort, il ne lave pas ses mains et dit : "Nous chez Canonical, on ne se pisse pas sur les mains" ...
<SalahGo> To the amazing folks at Ubuntu-tn..........
<nizarus> SalahGo, mela je te mentre pas les vidéos
<nizarus> :p
<oix> nizarus, montre les vidéos :p
<SalahGo> nizarus, au point où on en est... xD
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu arrive à déchiffrer la dernière ligne de l'image ?
<nizarus> oix, il faut que je termine l'encodage ;)
<SalahGo> nizarus, Follow your laws!
<sabri> slt ts le monde
<sabri> nizarus,
<sabri> slm
<oix> ba si je ne suis pas là à ce moment là tu me mail les links nizarus  ?
<oix> salam sabri
<SalahGo> ... Mark Shuttleworth...
<nizarus> oix, tu n'est pas inscrit sur notre ML ?? tout passe par elle :)
<sabri> les amis cé logique que le grub ne s'installe pas sur un pc si linux est installé aprés windows?
<sabri> sinon si ext"n" a effet sur ce cas.
<sabri> slm oix
<nizarus> SalahGo, Follow your laws! ?? ça veut dire quoi ??
<oix> nizarus, avant je n'avais pas trop d'ML, je suivais tout facilement, et là je suis submergé d'ML :(
<sabri> :'( allo
<nizarus> oix, les filtres et les tags sont la pour ça ;)
<nizarus> sabri, non pas logique
<nizarus> je re
<SalahGo> nizarus, suivez vos propres règles, je pense, insistant sur une forme de liberté dans nos choix & nos actions, d'où le principe de l'open-source
<sabri> nizarus, tu te souvient de la personne dont je vous ait parlé du TIME je lui demandé de faire un event
<sabri> il m'a dit qu'il va penser a ça aprés la fin de l'anné
<SalahGo> sabri, après avoir choisi zuckerberg homme de l'année, TIME veut que dalle
<SalahGo> vaut*
<sabri> :p
<sabri> j'ai pas compris
<sabri> cé quoi zuckerberg
<SalahGo> sabri, TIME c'est pas ce magazine anglais?
<sabri> hhhh
<SalahGo> ok, oublie alors xD
<sabri> non,http://www.time.ens.tn/
<SalahGo> looooooooooooooooool
<sabri> ;)
<SalahGo> woow je suis complétement à côté de la plaque alors
<SalahGo> désolé sabri :)
<sabri> avec plaisir mon frère
<sabri> tkt pas
<LinuxKiller> re
<sabri> mais ce qui m'inquiète que la personne dont chui en contact a installé ubuntu mais aprés il ne trouve pas le grub
<sabri> windows démarre directement :o
<sabri> bizarre non
<sabri> !.?
<SalahGo> hmmm
<SalahGo> sabri, je te conseille de demarrer en live
<oix> sabri, il y a une méthode de récup du grub grace à un liveCD
<oix> cherche dans la docu d'ubuntu-fr.org > GRUB
<sabri> ;) merci
<sabri> je connais la méthode, mais je voulais savoir dans quel cas se produit ça généralement
<oix> une installation qui s'est mal finie
<sabri> car je ne trouve pas une explication ! déja cé que linux qui fait la table de partition s'il est installé en 2 eme
<SalahGo> ou un grub qui n'est pas bien mis à jour
<sabri> le 2eme
<sabri> cé ubuntu 10.10 sur une partition a part avec windows XP sur un mm HDD
<sabri> cé comme si ubu sur sda5 et xp sur sda1
<sabri> bah, je ne sais pas, puisque cé pas moi qui a fait l'install :p
<oix> hanen <== la plus jolie fille de mon ancien quartier s'appel hanen ... :)
<sabri> :D
<sabri> eya bahi
<sabri> et dans le nouv? comment elle s'appel ,hhhhhhhhhhhhh Tux
 * SalahGo rappelle au calme les geeks du chan d'Ubuntu-tn!!
<oix> ba je ne sais pas, je ne fréquente pas beaucoup les gens, au même temps, depuis qu'on a déménégé, je n'étudie plus dans ma ville, mais trop loin de là ...
<oix> mais c'est vrai qu'il y en a de très jolies ^^
<sabri> félicitation :p
<sabri> le channel ubuntu et vraiment super actif !
<SalahGo> sabri, ça serait si on y parlait d'ubuntu aussi... :p
<sabri> bah, moi je parle d'ubuntu aussi
<sabri> le grub fait partie d'ubuntu non :p
<sabri> hhh
<SalahGo> sabri, intégralement x)
<sabri> sinon, j'ai rencontré un soucie aussi cé dernier jour
<sabri> les steamless key je pense
<sabri> ou une sorte d'expression comme ça
<sabri> d'une façon que je peut écrire qu'on tapant trés fort sur ma clavier
<sabri> a un moment j'ai pensé que j'ai perdu mon pc
<sabri>  et que ça été juste une fonction ubuntu qui fait ralentir le clavier :o
<sabri> m'(
<sabri> ;(
<SalahGo> elle est incluse dans IBus?
<sabri> bein, moi j'ai eut recourt au mise a jour car j'ai rien trv sur le net aussi personne ne m'a répondu ici
<sabri> aucune idée
<sabri> bref, aprés la mise a jour la fonction a été désactivé ,hammdoullah, :p j'ai mm oublié le message l'important que cé option qui s'active je pense en appuyant 8se sur shift
<SalahGo> ah
<SalahGo> en parlant d'IBus, je dois mettre à jour Anthy x)
<SalahGo> Anthy = Raison de la réussite d'Ubuntu au Japon! :D
<oix> Ah au fait; je suis sur 10.10 en i686, j'ai des paquets RPM en amd64 (il n'en existe pas de variante ni de version source), j'ai voulu les convertir en deb, j'ai utilisé alien, en 10.04/i386, ça ne marchait pas (conflit d'architecture, c'est normal), mais maintenant, il me dit : "deb generated" mais je ne le trouve pas :/ une idée ?
 * SalahGo never used a 64-bit version...
<nizarus> re
<oix> re
<oix> bon, je sais que ce n'est pas du ubuntu, mais j'aime bien le respect de la thématique "cartoon" ==> http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/Bildschirmfoto.png
<oix> Gentoo c'est bien mieux qu'Ubuntu
 * oix se cache
<SalahGo> oix, éspèce d'otaku va! :p
<nizarus> oix, le thème d'icones cartoon existe aussi sous ubuntu ;)
<oix> nizarus, c'est un thème pour Gnome :p
<SalahGo> oix, nous avons même un manga sur Ubuntu, petit otaku! :p
 * oix aurait bien aimé être un otaku ...
<SalahGo> oix, tu considères être Otaku une qualité? Tu es bien original toi x)
<oix> SalahGo, ouais, autant qu'un geek, nerd, nolife, fumeur, jenki, enfin, tout ce que je ne suis pas :p
<SalahGo> oix, tant mieux, crois-moi! Tant mieux!!!
<oix> pourquoi SalahGo ?
<SalahGo> oix, rien de mieux que de la normalité? :D
<oix> je ne suis pas si d'accord, être normal, c'est suivre un standard, et se conformer à un modèle, faire comme les autres, être un simple "follower", ne pas avoir d'idée, ne pas créer, ne pas inover, ne pas chercher à comprendre, être "normal" c'est ... utiliser Windows !
<SalahGo> oix, pwned x)
<oix> :)
<hanen> gud one oix :)
<SalahGo> oix, moi je considère qu'au contraire, être normal, c'est utiliser l'Open Source, le fait qu'utiliser Windows est consideré comme normal est dû aux entourloupes et aux magouilles de Bill Gates aux années 90 et même avant...
<SalahGo> oix, va dire à Richard Stallman qu'utiliser Windows est être consideré comme normal xD
<nizarus> http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/badges
<oix> SalahGo, il dira que ça ne devrait pas, et non pas que ça en l'est pas :p et je suis tout à fait d'accord, j'ai toujours dit que le Libre devrait être le standard et le privatif "l'alternatif" !
<oix> re
<oix> http://bit.ly/ijDjqm
<SalahGo> oix, *à consommer avec modération xD
<oix> ^^
<oix> SalahGo, also available without alcohol, mais bon, sans alcool, la fête est moins fole :p (ça devrait être la boisson officielle des ubuntu parties)
<SalahGo> oix, vu que tu veux être otaku, un peu de saké aussi pour accompagner? :p
<oix> bonne idée :D
<SalahGo> oix, http://www.keyholetv.jp/Viewer/Linux/
<SalahGo> pour les fans de télévision japonaise!! :D
<oix> je sens que je vais aimer :D
<SalahGo> oix, la version pour 8.04 marche très bien sur la version ubuntu actuelle
<oix> :)
<oix> je check dès que possible
<SalahGo> oix, et tu as toutes les chaînes en live: TokyoTv, FujiTV, AsahiTV, TBS, etc... ainsi que plusieurs radios japonaises! ^^
<oix> arigato gozimasu :)
<SalahGo> oix, dou itashimashite! ^^
 * oix déteste Windows
<SalahGo> oix, tu es sous windows là? toi aussi? oO
 * SalahGo est le seul sous ubuntu ici  ou quoi?
<SalahGo> xD
<oix> ba je suis au Cyber, le cyber d'un gars "normal", obligé d'utiliser "Windows" :(
<SalahGo> oix, l'obligation de normalité Microsoftienne... un outil de marketing pour les cybercafés? x)
<oix> pas un outil de marketing, mais un suivisme populaire de gens moulés au Windows depuis près de 15 ans maintenant ... les cybercafés sont obligés de suivre la demande de la clientèle
<oix> car j'ai convertis tous les plus importants gérants de cyber de la région à Ubuntu ...
<SalahGo> oix, Pas mal! :D
<SalahGo> oix, on a chaque année à sousse le festival de l'internet blabla par l'atim
<SalahGo> oix, et il y des PCs avec connexion libre
<SalahGo> une cinquantaine
<SalahGo> slmnt voilà
<SalahGo> 45 PCs sont sous windows, et 5 sous linux; ubuntu, fedora, redhat, etc...
<SalahGo> les 45 PCs sont tous pris, voir d'autres personnes sont même en train d'attendre
<SalahGo> et les 5 PCs, yavait personne
<SalahGo> que moi dessus xD
<oix> ba c'est ce que je dis, le conformisme des gens n'aide pas, et les conformer au libre est comme une grosse guerre qu'on vient juste d'entammer
<soufiene> salut
<nizarus> ah bon SalahGo il y a des PC sous ubuntu dans cette journée ??
<oix> nous serons les généraux, des capitaines, lieutenants et soldats suiveront (tous ceux qui ressentiront le beoin au changement) et nous leverons une armée de 300 libristes contres 20 millions de perses privatifs :p
<SalahGo> nizarus, c'était il y a, je ne sais pas, 4 ou 3 ans
 * oix en fait un peu trop là
<SalahGo> nizarus, l'année dernière je n'y suis pas allé, mais y'en avait pas d'après ce qu'on m'a dit
<SalahGo> oix, euh... du calme, on va privilégier la voie des négociations ok? :s
<oix> SalahGo, je te promets que je pensais juste à un court-métrage remake de 300 avec des libristes à la place des sparciates et des privatifs à la place des perses
<SalahGo> les 20millions de privatifs, c'est facile à rassembler, mais bon courage pour les 300 libristes!!!! xD
 * oix pense plus au matériel, pour les acteurs c'est facil, les gens s'enfoutent des rôles qu'ils jouent à partir du moment où ils jouent et qu'ils passeront sur écran
<SalahGo> http://xkcd.com/806/
<SalahGo> mon genre de rêve à moi, plus qu'un film! :D
<oix> http://bonjourlesgeeks.com/page/16 ???
<SalahGo> oix, oulà, humour de 2nd degré... même si cette pierre tombale m'a l'air des plus réelles :p
<oix> SalahGo, elle l'est ;)
<oix> j'aime bien la BD
<oix> ça me rappel geek's world
<oix> SalahGo, pour la pierre tombale, cliques sur "geekerie précédente" juste plus haut à droit
<oix> e
<SalahGo> oix, pas mal, il utilise int main () {return 0;} au lieu de void main() xD
<oix> :D
<oix> il débute sous Windows ;)
<SalahGo> :D
<oix> je suis sur que tu sais ce qu'est un pléonasme SalahGo
<nizarus> SalahGo, int main() c'est la norme et les normes sont là pour être respectées ;)
<SalahGo> hmmm
<SalahGo> je suis pas très calé en figure de style
<nizarus> 3ammar je te déteste : je cherche un tuto et voilà que je ne peux pas le voire :/
<nizarus> http://www.tutoriels-video.fr/faire-un-montage-video-simplement-avec-pitivi-sur-linux/
<oix> SalahGo, tu sais ce qu'est un pléonasme ou pas ?
<SalahGo> oix, oui oui, mais j'aime pas trop les figures de styles (sarcastiques)
<oix> nizarus, pour de beaux montages, il y a OpenShot que j'affectionne particulièrement :)
<oix> SalahGo, je voulais juste te donner un petit exemple de pléonasme
<oix> Windows plante
<SalahGo> nizarus, si j'arrive à faire marcher Hotspotshield sur l2tpd, je te ferais savoir :)
<SalahGo> oix, là c'est l'exemple du pléonasme sarcastique xD
<oix> ^^
<SalahGo> oix, un exple simple de pléonasme je dirais: descendez en bas? :p
<oix> ou deux soeurs jumelles :p
<SalahGo> ou bien: solution aqueuse d'eau? xD
<SalahGo> http://xkcd.com/743/
<oix> joli :)
<SalahGo> Allez je vous souhaite de faire de beaux rêves en dormant :)
<SalahGo> Sur ce dernier pléonasme, je vous dis donc Bonne nuit tlm! ^^
<oix> on me met à la porte, le cyber va fermer :(
 * oix vous souhaite une belle nuit sur l'embarcation Libre pour tous, faites de jolis rêves :)
<nizarus> bn oix
<oix> bn nizarus ;)
<oix> au fait
<oix> j'ai bien aimé les tofs !
<oix> je regrette un peu de ne pas être venu
<oix> :/
<oix> enfin, baucoup
<nizarus> oix, inchallah forsa okhra
<oix> inchallah :)
#ubuntu-tn 2010-12-19
<darkwise> toc toc
<darkwise> il y a quelqu'un  ?
<darkwise> bon  ..
<sarhan> bonjour ChemsOnline darkwise LinuxKiller et Ounis
<LiNuXoR> salut!
<Goldenscorp> salut ChemsOnline darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus
<goldenscorp> @+ tlm
<Ounis> salem goldenscorp
<nizarus> ping ChemsOnline
<RachedTN> Salam :)
<nizarus> ahla RachedTN
<nizarus> comment ça va ?
<RachedTN> nizarus: hamdoullah, ama ilka77a 3amla feya 7ala :)
<RachedTN> nizarus: mamchitech lel3erss ??
<nizarus> RachedTN, no :(
<RachedTN> nizarus: ALLAH ghaleb, kallemt Zied ya5i nal9a m3ah mbb w kouka: mshaw 3la karhabt mbb :))
<RachedTN> kan sahhel Rabbi n3mlou event fi Ras Djebel cet été :))
<nizarus> inchallah
<nizarus> mouch mbb 9al bech ya3mel m3ak 9ahwa ce dimanche ?
<tux[us]> hello world
<RachedTN> nizarus: il a dit samedi et puisque je suis malade, et à la maison à Moknine, donc je n'ai pas pu le rencontrer :)
<nizarus> hello tux[us]
<RachedTN> tux[us]: hi :)
<nizarus> ah RachedTN ;)
<tux[us]> en fait c sarhan mais je test un nouveau client de chat sur mon téléphone
<tux[us]> vous allez bien?
<RachedTN> tux[us]: good luck :)
<tux[us]> RachedTN thx
<tux[us]> bb all
<robertf> hello
<nizarus> salut robertf
<nizarus> merci pour ton hébergement ;)
<robertf> nizarus: c'est moi qui partage le fichier :)
<robertf> nizarus: pour le moment, le serveur apache est très lent..
<RachedTN> hi robertf  :)
<robertf> j'avais pensé à la base faire du partage via torrent, pour éviter qu'un serveur ne prenne toute la charge
<robertf> RachedTN: hello
<nizarus> robertf, j'imagine :/ car mob blog est publié dans le planet ubuntu
<robertf> nizarus: j'ai vu dans les logs pas mal de téléchargements de Tunisie
<robertf> Penses-tu que l'on pourrait y mettre aussi le partage en torrent?
<nizarus> robertf, ici je suis limité en bande passante ! si tu peut mettre la vidéo sur un serveur torrent ça ne me dérange pas
<robertf> nizarus:  tu n'as  pas besoin d'avoir beaucoup de débit pour partager via torrent
<robertf> le but est que tout le monde partage comme ça
<robertf> ex: si nous avons déjà 5 seeds à 128Kbps en up et le vps aussi ce sera déjà bien
<nizarus> robertf, je suis pas connaisseur niveau torrent
<robertf> nizarus: ok
<robertf> nizarus: j'espère que le vps tiendra bon
<nizarus> robertf, tu as un tuto comment faire ?
<robertf> htop dit que le processeur est utilisé à moins d'un 1%
<robertf> nizarus: que dois-tu faire?
<nizarus> créer un torrent :)
<robertf> pas difficile
<robertf> j'utilise qbittorrent sous windows
<robertf> dans le menu outils, il y a créateur de torrent
<nizarus> ah !! j'ai pas windows :p
<nizarus> i will look how
<robertf> tu choisis ton fichier local et tu y mets des urls de trackers publics et quand tu starts le partage à partir de chez toi
<robertf> et tu donnes le fichier .torrent à tes amis
<robertf> nizarus: ce logiciel est connu sous sourceforge, il est aussi dasn les repositories
<robertf> il y a un tunisien connu qui faisait des vidéos sur ubuntu
<robertf> je ne me rappelle plus de son nom
<nizarus> ikbel ?
<robertf> nizarus: je ne sais pas te dire
<robertf> j'ai un petit soucis avec la vidéo
<robertf> lorsque je l'ai téléchargé sur la machine petra
<robertf> j'ai directement fais md5sum -t lefichier.mpeg > lefichier.mpeg.md5sum
<robertf> ensuite un cat sur lefichier.mpeg.md5sum
<robertf> et j'avais le même résultat que toi a09.....
<nizarus> et ça ne donne pas le même md5
<robertf> mais après quand je refais md5sum lefichier.mpeg, le résultat est différent
<robertf> moi j'ai d'abord téléchargé dans mon home
<nizarus> ah bon !!
<robertf> et apres je fais ln -s dans public-html
<nizarus> peut être que dans ce cas tu as eu le md5 du fichier lien
<robertf> peut-être
<robertf> car le nouveau résultat est dd06
<robertf> mais pas de problème dans la vidéo
<robertf> la prochaine fois, je m'y prendrai d'une autre façon
<nizarus> si tu fais le md5 directement sur le fichier dans ton home tu as le bon md5 ?
<robertf> je regarde
<robertf> bizarre,  maintenant je revois le md5sum d'origine
<robertf> magie...
<robertf> nizarus: oui, bon md5sum dans le home
<nizarus> robertf, si tu applique le md5 sur le fichier liens tu aura un md5 différent car c'est pas le même fichier que l'originale ;)
<robertf> nizarus: mais le résultat restera le même
<robertf> ?
<robertf> la prochaine fois, je téléchargerai le fichier dans le home, ensuite md5sum et puis je fais dans public_html et je fais ln -s vers le fichier.mpg et le md5sum. Ce sera la meilleure solution je pense
<nizarus> oui :)
<robertf> je me suis inscris sur les ml officielles ubuntu ou la langue est le français
<robertf> le fichier se télécharge bien chez vous? est-ce que le débit est bon vers l'allemagne?
<nizarus> je n'ai pas eu des retours
<nizarus> un amis m'a dis qu'il télécharge de chez moi à 20Ko
<robertf> nizarus: quand j'ai téléchargé chez toi, j'étais à 1,5Ko/sec
<robertf> un petit screen
<nizarus> oh là :/
<nizarus> j'imagine que c'était lors du pic !!
<RachedTN> ..
<robertf> nizarus: tu utilises un hébergement mutualisé au canada pour ton site?
<nizarus> robertf, yep
<robertf> nizarus: est-ce qu'il y a de bons hébergeurs vps en tunisie?
<nizarus> robertf, pour l'instant non
<nizarus> c'est pour ça que la majorité des tunisiens hébergent ailleurs
<nizarus> :/
<robertf> c-a-d? vps en france?
<robertf> nizarus: pq ne prends-tu pas vps? c'est le meme prix que hebergement mutualisé
<RachedTN> nizarus, robertf : je pense que novatis est un bon hébergeur en tunisie (il a lancé une grande campagne de publicité et c'est depuis 3 mois presque)
<nizarus> robertf, il hébergent partout france, canada, USA, etc...
<nizarus> http://www.freetorrent.fr/details.php?id=a69b64dc93b367d5ced3666baa947e9ab6caf845
<RachedTN> www.novatis.org : lol: c'est un hébergeur français et il a deux bureaux en tunisie :p
<robertf> nizarus: tu es le seeder je suppose pour le moment (cf: freetorrent)
<nizarus> possible robertf
<nizarus> tu peux aussi être un seeder
<robertf> nizarus: tu dois au moins seeder une fois ton fichier à un leecher sinon ça ne sert à rien
<robertf> en esperant que ce leecher qui deviendra seeder ne parte pas après
<sarhan> rebonsoir
<nizarus> car rien ne sort de chez moi là :/ le torrent et brider en tunisien
<sarhan> le torrent est bridé?
<RachedTN> re sarhan :)
<robertf> nizarus: je te conseille de louer un vps qqpart sur la planete
<robertf> et tu fais un tunnel ssh
 * sarhan va lire les logs car il ne comprend rien à la discussion
 * RachedTN bonne lecture sarhan :)
<robertf> sarhan: le sujet de la conférence et qu'à la base sur la ml ubuntu-tn, je proposais de partager la vidéo via torrent
<Ounis> je telecharge le torrent et je seede enchallah
<robertf> pour éviter qu'un serveur ne sois surchargé
<robertf> et comme ça tout le monde partage
<nizarus> thx Ounis
<robertf> Ounis: tu ne risque pas de seeder sachant qu'il n'y a pas de seed disponible
<nizarus> robertf, étant donné que tu as le fichier en locale tu peut être un seeder :)
<nizarus> robertf, il suffit de télécharger le torrent et de mettre le fichier complet là où ton client torrent télécharge
<robertf> nizarus: oui mais si rien ne sort de chez toi et que c'est toi qui a crée le fichier et déposé chez freetorrent
<robertf> comprends-tu?
<nizarus> quand ton client trouve le fichier en entier il commence le seed
<Ounis> on peut télécharger le fichier directement avant de seeder ?
<sarhan> question : c'est quoi la video que vous voulez partager ?
<nizarus> Ounis, oui
<sarhan> j'ai une seedbox si ca interesse quelqu'un
<Ounis> ou ?
<nizarus> sarhan, http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/mark-shuttleworth-opening-keynote
<nizarus> Ounis, http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/mark-shuttleworth-opening-keynote
<Ounis> ok merci
<sarhan> ah j'ai deja eu le live alors pourquoi pas la video :D
<robertf> nizarus: donc le premier seeder est souvent celui qui créer le torrent je suppose
<robertf> donc plus interessant d'envoyer à partir de chez soi
<robertf> est-ce possible de créer un torrent avec le cli de bittorrent?
<nizarus> robertf, c'est ce que je viens de faire
<sarhan> nizarus: si t'as des problemes de bande passante pourquoi ne pas heberger la video sur dropbox?
<robertf> ok
<robertf> nizarus: donc ça sort correctement de chez toi, maintenant?
<nizarus> non
<nizarus> mais là il y a un nouveau seeder
<robertf> ok
<RachedTN> nizarus: et le video de meeting ?
<nizarus> RachedTN, pas encore encodée
<RachedTN> ok, donc ça sera bien si tu peux l'encoder en webm comme a conseillé Ikbel
<RachedTN> hi hanen
<RachedTN> c'st hanen ben rhouma ?
<hanen> ahla RachedTN
<hanen> yes :)
<hanen> comment allez vous?
<RachedTN> hanen: 3asslama, je vais bien, merci, et toi comment allez vous ?
<hanen> tres bien elhamdoullah
<RachedTN> hamdoullah :)
<hanen> l'ambiance est la meme un peu meilleure quavant a ce que je vois
<hanen> pas mal de gens sur le channel
<hanen> ca fait plaisir de vous revoir -meme virtually :p-
<RachedTN> c'est parcque Mark était en Tunisie il y'a 3 jours, sinon tu trouveras deux ou 3 avec les loco Bots :)
<hanen> :)
<RachedTN> hanen: tu es où ?
<RachedTN> en Tunisie ??
<hanen> rabbi ydime 3lina hal ni3ma :)
<hanen> yep
<RachedTN> Hamdoullah
<sarhan> RachedTN:  ya toujours du monde sur le channel meme sans mark :)
<nizarus> RachedTN, non pas vrais :)
<hanen> hmm
<hanen> tu te contredis là!
<hanen> oops
<nizarus> sarhan, RachedTN parle de lui car ça fait des mois qu'il n'a pas passé ici ;)
<hanen> :)
<hanen> ahla nizarus et tt le reste
<sarhan> hanen: bonsoir :)
 * RachedTN : non: Je me connecte toujours le matin (c'est automatique) et chaque fois il y'a les mêmes bots
 * RachedTN ça a commencé à bouger avant le SIB
<RachedTN> :)
<RachedTN> par exemple hier la réunion ordinaire et il n'y avait même pas 11 personnes !!
<sarhan> RachedTN: au moins il a eu des personnes :D
<RachedTN> c'est avant hier :p
<RachedTN> sarhan: oui, mais le pb c'est moi et les anciens :p
<sarhan> RachedTN: c'etait pas pareil avant? y'avait personne aux réunions et vous deviez changer la date?
<RachedTN> sarhan: non: il y'a avait plus que 20 personnes lors des évents de l'ENIS 8.12 : fin d'année 2008 et début d'année 2009
<sarhan> RachedTN: event ou réunion?
<RachedTN> le channel était toujours plein
<RachedTN> ça revient au même: plusieurs évents de grands taille= channel plein :)
<sarhan> ah je comprends
<RachedTN> c'est toujours lié aux activités
<user__> bsr
<sarhan> user__: salut
<RachedTN> bsr user__ :)
<sarhan> RachedTN: ya eu aussi un grand nombre de connecté les semaines derniere
<sarhan> suite au changement de facebook par rapport aux groupes
<sarhan> et l'ajout d'un chat
<user__> fama chkoon yefhem fel android? ^_^
<RachedTN> sarhan: SIB et Conférence de Logiciels Libres
<sarhan> RachedTN: à par les deux event :)
<RachedTN> sarhan: je n'ai pas un compte facebook :p
<sarhan> RachedTN: ba tant mieu :)
<sarhan> RachedTN: c'est la pire chose qu'on a inventé dans le web 2.0
<RachedTN> Je dois en re-créer un :)
<RachedTN> sarhan: l'arme à double tranche ;)
<sarhan> user__: android? cherche un canal android sur freenode t'aura plus d'aide :)
<sarhan> user__: /join #android-fr
<RachedTN> user__: ou bien la ML d'android tunisia
<sarhan> sinon tunandroid ont aussi un forum
<sarhan> http://www.tunandroid.com/content/index.php/notre-forum/
<user__> ok
<Ounis> i'm seeding the torrent now
<sarhan> nice
<sarhan> je suis à 49%
<nizarus> Ounis, great et ça seed ?
<Ounis> nope
<Ounis> no one is downloading
<sarhan> nizarus: pareil pour moi ni seed ni leech
<sarhan> nizarus: transmission me dit que le torrent est inactif
<Ounis> pareil
<sarhan> probleme du tracker?
<nizarus> no idea :/
<nizarus> ici http://www.freetorrent.fr/details.php?id=a69b64dc93b367d5ced3666baa947e9ab6caf845#peers
<nizarus> ça indique qu'il y a 2 seeders et des lechers
<sarhan> nizarus: maintenant apré la màj du tracker ca indique 2 seeders 3 leecher mais le torrent reste inactif !
<Ounis> same here
<sarhan> nizarus: ya il un autre tracker libre?
<robertf> sarhan: openbittorrent
<sarhan> robertf: c'est pas en relation avec TPB?
<robertf> quand tu crées ton torrent, je te conseille d'ajouter plusieurs tracker
<robertf> sarhan: openbittorrent.com
<sarhan> RachedTN: oui c'est bon j'ai trouvé :) ce tracker est fait par les créateurs de thepiratebay mais à par ca il est bien pour l'anonymat
<sarhan> je voulais dire robertf *
<robertf> connaisez-vous un client torrent en cli qui permet de créer le fichier .torrent?
<robertf> j'utilise le paquet bittorrent en console
<robertf> mais je ne vois pas d'option à ce sujet
<sarhan> deluge?
<robertf> jamais utilisé
<sarhan> il a un webui et un cli
<sarhan> en + de son gui
<robertf> sarhan: certain?
<robertf> sarhan: obligé d'installer la version gui pour utiliser la version cli?
<sarhan> si mes souvenirs sont bons
<sarhan> je vais essayer
<robertf> sarhan: je pense qu'il soit uniquement disponible qu'en gui
<sarhan> je vais demander une confirmation
<robertf> sarhan: ok, merci
<sarhan> robertf: comme deluge gere les plugins il existe un pour un cli
<sarhan> via le terminal
<robertf> sarhan: il est disponible par défaut?
<sarhan> non
<robertf> ok
<sarhan> robertf: c'est pour une utilisation à dsitance?
<robertf> car je n'utilise que le repo main
<sarhan> distance*
<sarhan> robertf: à 100% libre? :)
<robertf> sarhan: oui car sur mon poste en X11, j'utilise qbittorrent
<robertf> sarhan: mes remote machines n'ont pas de X11
<sarhan> robertf:  j'ai trouvé un cli via telnet
<sarhan> this file does not exist :(
<robertf> sarhan: j'utilise le paquet bittorrent en cli.. il fonctionne très bien mais n'a pas l'option permettant de créer un torrent
<sarhan> robertf: oui j'ai compris :) ma quete continue
<sarhan> robertf: bittornado peut creer des torrent et il est disponible dans les dépots main
<sarhan> et biensur en CLI
<robertf> ok
<robertf> je testerai bittornado pour créer le torrent et bittorrent pour seeder ou leecher :)
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> bon j'y vais
<sarhan> bonne soirée :)
<robertf> bonne soirée et merci pour l'information
<robertf> quel est le fuseau horaire à Tunis?
<Ounis> cet
<robertf> utc+0?
<robertf> ici c'est utc+1 en hiver et +2 en été
<Ounis> nous on ne change plus on a le meme toutte l'année
<robertf> Ounis: c'est plus facile
<robertf> vous utilisez une distribution gnu/linux depuis longtemps? est-ce celebre dans votre pays?
<Ounis> pas quand tu travaille avec des gens qui changent d'heure
<robertf> Ounis: c'est une question d'organisation... il suffit de se donner des rendez-vous à l'heure utc+0
<robertf> et chacun ferra son calcul de son côté
<Ounis> oui ya des outils qui le font aussi (que je ne citerai pas ici)
<robertf> sa tête
<Ounis> sinon pour GNU/Linux il n'est pas assez connu
<robertf> est-ce que l'operateur telecom chez vous utilise du libre pour les serveurs?
<robertf> Ounis: beaucoup de serveurs tournent encore sur win32?
<Ounis> il y'en a 3 operateurs
<robertf> Tunis TElecom?
<Ounis> oui Tunisiana et Orange
<Ounis> et je ne sait pas les details sur leurs serveurs
<robertf> ok
<robertf> et dans l'enseignement? des cours avec des logiciels libres?
<RachedTN> robertf: Tunisiana et Telecom ont des serveurs sous CentOS et OpenSuse pour leurs bases de données (ORACLE 10g): ça je le sais
<Ounis> dans les licées ils utilisent geogebra
<Ounis> pour le reste sa dépend des enseignants mais pas beaucoup de FOSS a ce que je sache
<robertf> et au niveau des mirroirs? vous en avez des publics ou vous utilisez ceux de france?
<Ounis> sinon quand on était étudiants on aidait a préparer les salles machines et on installait des distros GNU/Linux
<Ounis> pas de miroirs non
<Ounis> je crois qu'on utilise ceux des US
<robertf> pourquoi ne proposez vous pas d'installer un mirroir ubuntu dans une université tunisienne
<RachedTN> robertf: nous avons nos propres mirroirs dans l'ATI (Agence Tunisienne d'internet) mais pour le mirroir de téléchargement d'ubuntu par exemple nous utilisons celle des autres pays
<Ounis> euh ! une univérsité non je crois pas que sa serait possible (manque de conviction chez ceux qui ont le pouvoir d'en décider)
<Ounis> RachedTN les mirroirs chez l'ATI ils font quoi ?
<mezen> salut tlm
<robertf> hello
<Ounis> salem mazen
<mezen> merci
<mezen> j'aimerai savoir quand est ce que le salon devient "not logged"
<mezen> j'ai un probleme avec ces logs
<Ounis> comment cela ? explique
<RachedTN> salut mezen
<mezen> vu par tout ce qui se connecte sur le site des logs, ça m'aide pas à garder l'anonymat
<mezen> salut RachedTN
<robertf> je vais dormir, bonne nuit à tous
<Ounis> bonne nuit robertf
<RachedTN> Ounis: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Site_miroir et http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_(computing)
<Ounis> mezen si tu veut un channel non logé tu peut utiliser un autre
<mezen> donc je comprends que le logging continuera
<Ounis> yep
<mezen> mais jusqu'où ?
<Ounis> tant que les bots sont la
<RachedTN> mezen: utilise un pseudo autre que  ton nom et un logiel de navogation anonyme tq TOR et ask GOD for the "anonymat" aussi :)
<RachedTN> bn robertf *
<Ounis> RachedTN je veut dire les mirroirs de Ubuntu pour les depots
<mezen> RachedTN, merci
<mezen> mais je crois que je vais quitter ce salon. il me sert à rien
<mezen> bonne continuation lawled
<RachedTN> Ounis: ta question était : <Ounis> RachedTN les mirroirs chez l'ATI ils font quoi ?
<Ounis> ok salem mezen
<RachedTN> je ne comprends pas ta deuxième question : <Ounis> RachedTN je veut dire les mirroirs de Ubuntu pour les depots
<Ounis> lorsque tu as dit nous avons non proprec mirroirs chez l'ATI j'ai du me tromper sur ce que signifie le "nous"
<RachedTN> nous: Tunisie
<Ounis> o c'est clair maintenant
<RachedTN> :)
<RachedTN> nch'ALLAH nous aurons un mirroir ubuntu dans l'ATI prochainement
<Ounis> enchallah
 * RachedTN Bonne nuit @ Tous
<Ounis> salem RachedTN
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-12
<fakher1> test
<fakher> test
<fakher> test 2
<icone_sabri> bonsoir a tous le monde
<icone_sabri> kangoulya: mare7eba !!!
<Nour_al_imen> Bsr
<icone_sabri> bsr Nour_al_imen
<icone_sabri> VOUS FAITE LA SIESTE :d
<icone_sabri> HHH, bONSOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIR
<kangoulya> Bonsoir @ * \-)
<icone_sabri> ya Fanen ija sawerlhom taswira balek yerekzo cheweya
<icone_sabri> labess kangoulya
<icone_sabri> quoi de9
<kangoulya> Hamdoullah & vous ?
<icone_sabri> hani sme3at fema projet  cloud fi tunis
<icone_sabri> tetle3chi enti
<icone_sabri> ena Hamd , hani ...
<kangoulya> ah bon ?
<icone_sabri> oui
<kangoulya> celui de http://www.gplhost.tn ?
<icone_sabri> je ne sais pas cé qui mais j'ai eut cette infos
<icone_sabri> non cé pas gpl
<kangoulya> mais GPL C mieux \-)
<kangoulya> :p
<icone_sabri> ça été pendant les journée de e-Commerce en tunisie
<icone_sabri> qqun a annoncé un projet de Cloud computing
<icone_sabri> jété pas présent
<icone_sabri> donc j'ai pas l'infos exacte , mais bon :p
<kangoulya> on prépare un sprint code avec FirasTN et les club pour le concours des LL
<icone_sabri> ça serait une filliale d'une société allemande
<icone_sabri> cool
<kangoulya> par la même occasion on a tout migres sur le nouveau cloud de gplhost.tn sous OpenStack
<icone_sabri> ça serait inchallah un autre succés ;)
<icone_sabri> génial
<kangoulya> on se retrouve tous les samedi au hackerspace de nawaat
<icone_sabri> mais quoi tt en exact ?
<kangoulya> et le sprint est prévu pour le 22
<icone_sabri> pour ce moi
<icone_sabri> ?
<kangoulya> oui
<icone_sabri> unjeudi
<kangoulya> la date limite du concours C fin decembre
<icone_sabri> tu es chez n,ous déja ?
<icone_sabri> mm
<icone_sabri> cé pas comme l'année dernier
<kangoulya> https://twitter.com/#!/OpenGovTN/status/145208147664048128
<kangoulya> nous ils ont repousser la date deux fois :p
<icone_sabri> :)
<kangoulya> faut qu'il y ai un maximum de projet présenté
<icone_sabri> tt est répoussé dans notre pays
<icone_sabri> oui cé bien
<kangoulya> essai de venir samedi aprèm ;)
<Fanen> !!
<icone_sabri> où ?
<kangoulya> Salut Fanen
<kangoulya> au Hackerspace
<icone_sabri> je suis assez occupé cé mmt j'ai qqun prob personnel :'(
<Fanen> lu
<icone_sabri> j'ai mm pas put venir dim pour ULT
<kangoulya> 42bis av bab bnet http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=217733377751426094680.0004b10eb16690c562910&msa=0
<icone_sabri> où ça kangoulya ?
<kangoulya> inchalah labes
<icone_sabri> ah ! a quel heure ?
<icone_sabri> merci frèro
<kangoulya> à partir de 14h
<icone_sabri> :p sarhan raho fibelo base
<icone_sabri> ;)
<kangoulya> oui il est avec nous tous les samedi
<kangoulya> :D
<kangoulya> vous avez vu que meme sur ubuntu ils n utilisent plus ecalyptus mais openstack .?
<icone_sabri> non
<icone_sabri> :p
<kangoulya> hasilou bonne soirée @ * :)
<icone_sabri> merci a toi aussi !!!
<icone_sabri> bon, de mon coté j'essaye d'utiliser Xen
<icone_sabri> :/
<icone_sabri> je l'ai installé sur ubuntu
<kangoulya> inchallah @ samedi
<icone_sabri> inchallah , a ce samedi inchallah
<icone_sabri> eya bn8 jobtouli noum
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-13
<sarhan> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-14
<kimo> Salemo 3alaykom
<kimo> i need a help
<sarhan> salem kimo
<sarhan> go ahead
<kimo> sarhan:
<sarhan> oui?
<kimo> sarhan: té la !!
<sarhan> ay ay dis moi ton problème
<kimo> ubuntu n'arrive pas a detecter mon carte
<kimo> graphique
<sarhan> quel model ?
<kimo> ainsi
<kimo> ati Radeon 5470 HD
<sarhan> trah el terminal ou ekteb lspci |grep VGA
<sarhan> 7el terminal*
<kimo> nn fasa5to :( min joréét el graphique
<kimo> hani rassatli ne5demm b winbug
<sarhan> 3ada kifeh bech en3awnek ena?
<kimo> ha twa n3awed nsobo w inti 3aweni b teamviwer
<kimo> cé mieux
<sarhan> je n'utilise pas teamviewer
<sarhan> ce n'est pas libre :D
<sarhan> sinon tu peux m'expliquer exactement le problème?
<sarhan> t'as installé les pilotes propriétaires ATI?
<kimo> 7el fenetre privée
<sarhan> euh si tu veux discuter en privé tu fais :
<sarhan> /msg sarhan <ton message>
<kimo_> sarhan:
<k3nz0> xD
<sarhan> i don't want to live on this planet anymore
<crack3r_> qu'est ce que j'ai raté?
<sarhan> euh rien
<sarhan> je parle tout seule
<sarhan> ping kimo_ haya cha3malna?
<kimo_> eyy
<kimo_> 9otléék
<kimo_> sarabet
<kimo_> jarabet
<kimo_> el pilote proioritaire
<kimo_> chayy
<sarhan> howa el probleme men 9bal l'installation du pilote propriétaire?
<kimo_> nn
<kimo_> aprés
<kimo_> jarabet
<kimo_> sudo ./ati* -force
<kimo_> chay
<sarhan> ay en fait le probleme chneya?
<sarhan> ubuntu ma3adech ydemari?
<kimo_> nn
<kimo_> mai el affichage yod5éél
<kimo_> ba3dho
<sarhan> ubuntu 11.10?
<kimo_> ui
<kimo_> bil a5as ki ne5dem bil gnome
<kimo_> jarabet
<kimo_> zeda
<sarhan> installit gnome 3?
<kimo_> sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric
<kimo_> uii
<sarhan> mela voila
<sarhan> c'est gnome 3 qui deconne
<kimo_> eyyy
<kimo_> en+
<sarhan> ay elprb moch mel GPU mela
<kimo_> ubuntu ma yditactich
<kimo_> el pilote
<sarhan> kimo_: pour le moment réinstalle ubuntu sans les pilotes propriétaires et si c'est stable laisse comme ca
<kimo_> thanx
<icone_sabri> bonsoir tt le monde
<icone_sabri> j'ai une requete pour vousK
<icone_sabri> ?
<icone_sabri> sarhan:
<sarhan> ahla icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> salut, tu te souvient de sami celui qui appartient a Time
<icone_sabri> qui nous laissé sa carte l'année dernier
<icone_sabri> ?
<sarhan> ah oui
<icone_sabri> il m'a rappelé auj
<sarhan> eli 3tani son flash disque pour installer ubuntu?
<icone_sabri> il veut qu'on lui rend visite
<icone_sabri> oui
<icone_sabri> lui
<icone_sabri> mm
<icone_sabri> il nous demande de préparer une session pour présenter l'open source chez Time
<icone_sabri> et aussi de faire un projet de pc recyclé comme celui de l'état
<sarhan> créé un event ubuntu-tn
<icone_sabri> et je lui est parlé de UGJ aussi
<icone_sabri> i lm'a demandé de parler de l'open source en général
<icone_sabri> mais on peut parler de l'open source et d'ubuntu ;)
<sarhan> oui voila
<icone_sabri> en faite, voila
<icone_sabri> je veut qu'on prépare une visite
<icone_sabri> allo
<icone_sabri> allo
<icone_sabri> allo
<icone_sabri> allo
<icone_sabri> allo
<icone_sabri> aloooo
<icone_sabri> aloo
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-15
<rahma> selem
<sarhan> salem :)
<elacheche_anis> salam
<fellag> lu
<elacheche_anis> lu fellag :)
<fellag> ahla elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-16
<sarhan> salam tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-17
<DelphiWorld> salam
<geekntuxuser> salam
<Fanen_> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2011-12-18
<mezen> salam alikom
<sarhan> salam mezen
<chikori> salut a tous
<Fanen> ^^salut
<Fanen> salut Neo31
<Neo31> salut Fanen
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-11
<newcomer> Guys, I just started a channel for technically inclined Arabs on freenode. It's an effort to unite most Arab geeks here. We already have few Tunisians, Egyptians and a Palestinian :) I really hate spamming and sorry for doing this. But here it is. #arab-geeks
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, join #arab-geeks
<Chikori> ping Neo31_
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-12
<SaphirusTux> assalemou 3alaykom :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-13
<Darkus> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-16
<Fanen> bonjour
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour Fanen
<Fanen> avez vous un lien pour la 8;04 server
<Fanen> bonjour elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Le 8.04 n'est plus pris en charge!! Pourquoi tu cherche 8.04?
<Fanen> je veut faire des truc sur zimbra
<elacheche_anis> Alors utilise 12.04 server ou 10.04
<Fanen> et mon laptop et 32 bit donc j'ai pas grand choix que la 8.04
<Fanen> nn ya  pas de release 32 bit pour ces versions
<elacheche_anis> :/
<crack3r> Fanen, installe la version Desktop 32bit puis installe les outils que t'en a besoin
<elacheche_anis> +1 crack3r
<Fanen> nn je travail ac la zcs Networc Edition
<elacheche_anis> Fanen, http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Fanen> elacheche_anis, je vais pas  avoir de mise  à jour puisque il n'est plu supporter
<elacheche_anis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<elacheche_anis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-i386.iso
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-09
<oupala> hello
<SalahMessaoud> hello
<oupala> salut Sal
<oupala> bon, trop tard
<oupala> personne d'autre de vivant ici ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-13
<belhadj_abdessal> sale
<belhadj_abdessal> winkom
<belhadj_abdessal> sd
<belhadj_abdessal> s
<belhadj_abdessal> sd
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-15
<med> salam
<med> svp comment installer un clé orange sous ubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-09
<elacheche> GM Guys :) miss you :D
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-11
<oix> bien le bonjour à vous
 * oix est nostalgique 
<elacheche> Hey oix :) :D
<oix> salut elacheche ^_^ comment ça va ?
<elacheche> I'm ok thx :) u?
<oix> good elacheche ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-12
<Dro__> bjr
<Dro__> lejenome1, jabek rabbi :p
<p2_> salut comment changer les parametre de conection en lignie
<p2_> sur tous le dns
<p2_> comment changer les parametre dns pouyr amiliore la vonnexion
<lejenome> p2_: you can use a dns caching like dnsmasq, but It will not improve your connexion a lot, you may need a http caching like polipo or squid
<p2_> ok la probleme que la connexion adsl ne marche pas sur mon machine avec ubuntu
<p2_> sur win7 j'ai changer le dns par 8.8.8.8 pour acctivé la connexion
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-13
<p2> je n'arrive pas a ce connecte a l'internet sur mon machine
<p2> malgré que j'est edité les parametre de ipv4 maniellement
<p3_> il ya personne peut aider moi a resoudre une probleme de connexion internet
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-14
<p3_> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-139504
<p3_> probleme de connexion il y a un aide
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-07
<elacheche> Morning!
<nabdev> o/
<Chikore> Morning elacheche nabdev
<elacheche> o/
<chaker> o/
<Na3iL> \o
<chaker> Na3iL: mabrok :) Sorry I'm very busy these days :'(
<Na3iL> chaker, ybérek fik :D it is okay good luck :)
<chaker> :)
<elacheche> MarwenDo, welcome
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> hello everyone........ Na3il congratulations man :p
<Na3iL> Hey Hamzawi-Pythoni thanks :)
<Na3iL> hows you? :D
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> good
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> how about the website
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> of TGLUG
<Na3iL> I am currently doing it with Neo, it will be UP asap
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> waiting for it :D
<SahnounM91> O/
<Hamzawi-Pythoni> sahnoun gonna switch to GNOME lool :p
<SahnounM91> et alors mr py -_-
<Na3iL> o/ SahnounM91
<SahnounM91> dude :D Na3iL
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-08
<elacheche> Morning LoCo!
<elacheche> wassup nizarus :)
<nizarus> bjr elacheche
<elacheche> Bonjour
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-10
<elacheche_anis> o/
<MarwenDo> ?
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> chaker: You'll love this http://vimgolf.com/ :) :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-11
<chaker> elacheche: it's awesome :)
<chaker> http://vimgolf.com/elacheche :p
<elacheche> chaker, :D
<elacheche> chaker, http://vimgolf.com/HaifaFtirich
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-12
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> crack3r, is here
<Neo31> Chikore, ssup?
<Neo31> hello channel
<crack3r> yo Neo31, ça fait longtemps :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-12-13
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> fibalich bik mizilt ta3mal talla :)
<Neo31> ca va ? koi 2 9
<crack3r> mouch dima, je passe mes samedi soir sur irc
<crack3r> sinon rien de neuf, comme d'hab
<crack3r> et toi?
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> 7louwa samedi soir sur irc
<Neo31> kifkif
<Neo31> 5edma w rien de special apart ca
<Neo31> enti mizilt a tunis kil 3ada?
<crack3r> oui, le même endroit, le même boulot, le même routine :D
<Neo31> not bad :)
<Neo31> great to c u around anyway :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-12
<praisethemoon> good day
<praisethemoon> Chikore, I was hoping to find you :D
<Chikore> Hey praisethemoon :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: wassup!
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche a little sick :( what about you?
<elacheche> Take care of yourself.. I'm tunning my new Gentoo Install on the laptop.. Was waiting for Chromium to be installed since 20hours x) And it still compiles..
<nzoueidi> aw that's seems cool :D
<elacheche> Yeah.. I'm lucky to have access to my work machine where I have access to IRC and can at least havesome talk while waiting x)
<nzoueidi> hahah, but plus than 20 hours, it is a lot!
<elacheche> A friend told me that he did it in more than 30 using a i7 or i5 (I can't remember).. I have a centrino, so I think that I'll wait x)
<elacheche> They offers a pre-compiled FF becasue it takes a lot of time to compile, but not a Chromium bin..
<nzoueidi> ah I see :D
<pavlushka> o/
<elacheche> o/ pavlushka
<u-la-la> Greetings! elacheche nzoueidi :)
<pavlushka> where's the moon that I praise  :p
<elacheche> AFK I guess
<pavlushka> elacheche: yeah, I guess the same :p
<elacheche> nzoueidi: 24h compiling chromium dependencies then there is an error during compiling chromium itself.. at least I'm not compilingthe deps again x) x(
<elacheche> Yo AcidNinjaFWHR :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Yo
<AcidNinjaFWHR> labess ?
<elacheche> yep :) you?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> wtf compiling chromium... OS or just browser ?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> well I guess when you compile the web browser, it's almost as the whole OS xD
<elacheche> Just browser.. On my new Gentoo installation
<AcidNinjaFWHR> that is insane, 24 hours of compiling :/
<elacheche> Yeah.. With my config, I'm impressed that it's only 24h.. Others said that it's much more than that with i5 or i7.. I have an almost 10y old centrino
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-13
<elacheche> Morning
<SalahMessaoud> Morning elacheche o/
<elacheche> Wassup SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> I am at work as usual :D
<SalahMessaoud> and you ?
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<elacheche> Good, I'm @home x)
<praisethemoon> w y home elacheche
<praisethemoon> y u home *
<elacheche> I have somethng to work on
<Dro> bjr! :D
<elacheche> Dro: Where were you been all this time :o
<Dro> elacheche, i was a bit busy trying to make the impossible possible :P
<elacheche> So, what is the new possible?
<Dro> flying to Mars :D haha
<Dro> ça va bro ! :D
<elacheche> yep :) u?
<Dro> trying to be fine :D
<elacheche> Good :)
<elacheche> Stay here :) People will come soon and you'll have a good gekky conversation.. I should go get somethings..
<Dro> ok, jibli m3ak :D
<elacheche> k x)
<praisethemoon> hello o/
 * elacheche still compiling chromium.. 48h and counting..
 * elacheche have finally a working chromium, but no sandbox.. Need to add that to the Kernel
<Dro> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-14
<praisethemoon> good morning people
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<elacheche> Good thank praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, check my new post :D https://praisethemoon.org/data-data-and-data/
<elacheche> Nice :D
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> thank you for being my only visitor :'(
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> And a tweet :D
<praisethemoon> thank you :')
<elacheche> :p
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK pavlushka
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: ubuntulog_ ?
<pavlushka> pavlushka: yeah, got it, u-la-la :p
<pavlushka> *praisethemoon:
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: ^
<pavlushka> how is it going praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> i'm good my friend, wbu?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I am good too, thanks :)
<elacheche> Hello oussemos
<oussemos> Hi elacheche how r u doing?
<elacheche> Good oussemos :) u?
<elacheche> Welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche> :)
<oussemos> Fine!
<oussemos> Thanks ;-)
<elacheche> Just here to say hi or need help?
<elacheche> oussemos == Oussema Cherni ?
<oussemos> elacheche: yes that's me
<elacheche> Welcome :)
<oussemos> Thank u :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, can you help me out?
<elacheche> Sure praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> err, in Sh how can I can run system command?
<praisethemoon> like curl
<praisethemoon> :3
<elacheche> you just use the cmd name inside your script
<praisethemoon> oh, alrighty xD
<elacheche> If you can share the code go ahead and I'll debug with you if there is errors
<praisethemoon> thank you elacheche, but i'm having some issues
<praisethemoon> isn't Cygwin supposed to run shell commands as if they were on linux?
<praisethemoon> :S
<praisethemoon> I run commands on cygwin and they work perfectly, I put them into .sh file and run it with cygwin and it does not work
<elacheche> share the error message
<praisethemoon> it complains about clear
<praisethemoon> hold on
<praisethemoon> https://paste.kde.org/pb8ls0wyf
<praisethemoon> that is the code
<praisethemoon> error message: https://paste.kde.org/pgw316jhd
<praisethemoon> but i think i've found it
<praisethemoon> \r is windows line return
<praisethemoon> "\n\r"
<praisethemoon> Linux uses only "\n"
<praisethemoon> so i need to use unix encoding :X
<elacheche> praisethemoon: cygwin run bat scripts too?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i tried and it did (in CLI)
<elacheche> Ok :) The script seems good.. you didn't share the error
<elacheche> :p
<praisethemoon> I did :3
<praisethemoon> but found the issue; now it complains about .bat
<praisethemoon> I don't always bash
<praisethemoon> but I do , it complains
<praisethemoon> when I do*
<praisethemoon> okay
<praisethemoon> kill me
<praisethemoon> it is called logstash
<praisethemoon> I wrote logstaCh
<praisethemoon> KILL ME
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> I told you to migrate yur desktop to a better OS :p
<praisethemoon> :'(
<praisethemoon> I cry everytime
<elacheche> You can go for & 30min dualboot install before you go home.. That way you can keep your working env.. And configure the new one whenever you have spare time
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-15
<praisethemoon> good day folks!
<Chikore> Morning praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> Chikore, good morning!
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<Chikore> Good :) working ...
<praisethemoon> Work Harder!
<praisethemoon> We want to see awesome things :3
<Chikore> haha you will see me crying
<Chikore> xD
<elacheche> Morning! Check this http://ipv6tree.bitnet.be/
<praisethemoon> Chikore, xd no not that xD
<Chikore> elacheche, let's ping it all haha
<elacheche> Chikore: Read the updates.. The whole internet is pingging him x)
<Chikore> Meskin :D
<elacheche> oussemos: Morning! Check this http://ipv6tree.bitnet.be/
<elacheche> wassup praisethemoon
<oussemos> Morning elacheche & all
<praisethemoon> pinging who elacheche ?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: check the link
<praisethemoon> Chikore, I think of starting my own business and working at the same time, do you think that is possible?
<elacheche> Go in PM praisethemoon :p
<praisethemoon> okay, sorry ^^
<praisethemoon> I want to share a sad story
<praisethemoon> there is a new AI course hosted by Udacity
<praisethemoon> it costs about 1600$, and has limited seats, requires an application
<praisethemoon> I applied and was accepted, the total number of applications is currently about 3000 for a 1000 available seats
<elacheche> 1600$ is too much :/
<praisethemoon> didn't realize the price till they accepted my application and asked me to pay, or apply for a scolarship (30 seats only)
<elacheche> isn't it?
<praisethemoon> It is man
<praisethemoon> so I applied to the scholarship, and got
<praisethemoon> https://paste.kde.org/pwzvah513
 * praisethemoon stares into space
 * praisethemoon and cries
<elacheche> Good luck for the next time praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> thank you elacheche x)
<praisethemoon> at least I tried :3
<elacheche> yep
<praisethemoon> btw, what project did you choose elacheche?
<elacheche> oussemos: isn't it better to register your nickname and get a cloack?
<praisethemoon> Did the teacher accept the suggestion I proposed?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: still thinking..
<praisethemoon> oh boy
<praisethemoon> you think way too much
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> I can help you with some css
<praisethemoon> i'm good @ bootstrap and Semantic UI
<elacheche> Also still try to find a teacher x)
<oussemos> elacheche: u r talking about freenode? its already registred
<elacheche> oussemos: what do you wait fo to get a cloak ;)
<praisethemoon> i can see ur IP
<oussemos> elacheche praisethemoon : yeah good remark guys :D
<elacheche> ;)
<praisethemoon> (;
<SalahMessaoud> o/ Channel
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, \o
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<SalahMessaoud> praisethemoon, good good and you ?
<praisethemoon> i'm good as well my friend
<SalahMessaoud> did you try to apply to udemy nanodegree ?
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, yeah, got my butt kicked :(
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yo
<elacheche> yo praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going? :)
<elacheche> Good :)
<elacheche> Having fun tonight praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yeah took the day off tomorrow
<praisethemoon> ^_^
<elacheche> Cool! Already @sousse then?
<praisethemoon> no XD
<praisethemoon> gonna spend it here
<elacheche> Oh! OK :p x) Have fun :p
<praisethemoon> working on my language
<praisethemoon> wbu elacheche?
<elacheche> Good boy praisethemoon..
<elacheche> I think that I find my project idea x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, hit me
<praisethemoon> HARD
<elacheche> A Tomcat check plugin for Nagios.. Actually it's something that I need, and I was not able to find a good/easy way to do it.. If there is a way, there is no docs.. Unreadable codes etc... I think somone should work on that, why wait for others when  have an idea how to do it.. It's "dev" (scripting) and SysAdmin..
<elacheche> praisethemoon:
<praisethemoon> elacheche, java tomcat?
<elacheche> yeah
<praisethemoon> okay :D
<praisethemoon> you'll tell me more about it tomorrow
<praisethemoon> gonna sleep now ^^
<praisethemoon> night!
<elacheche> same
<elacheche> GN
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-16
<elacheche> oussemos: using ircloud is faster than asking for a cloak from freenode staff x) :D
<elacheche> Morning folks
<oussemos> elacheche: haha since no one answered on the channel staff, irccloud is the best solution for new :D
<oussemos> Good morning all
<oussemos> for now
<elacheche> :) :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<Dro> bsr
<praisethemoon> Dro, bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2016-12-18
<nzoueidi> Hello folks
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hi
<capoutch> hello
<nzoueidi> Hello capoutcha welcome to #ubuntu-tn :)
<capoutcha> hello @nzoueidi
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-11
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour, bon lundi!
<nizarus> bonjour davlefouAMD
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<elacheche> nizarus: GoldenScorp said hi to you :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<nizarus> il est avec toi ?
<elacheche> He visited me yesterday
<nizarus> Ah :-)  labess 3lih ?
<elacheche> Yep
<davlefouAMD> nizarus, AMD est pour le processeur...
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-12
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Shit! LC  meeting was last night.. And I totally missed it.. the wiki page said that it should be on the 2nd Monday of the month, but the Fridge Calender said that it should be for the 3nd Tuesday! I was counting on the calender -_-
<nzoueidi> oh! I missed the date too
<nzoueidi> I thought it was 13th
<elacheche> I am checking what happened with a lc memebr
<nzoueidi> okay
<elacheche> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2017/ubuntu-meeting.2017-12-11-20.07.html
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Read this http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2017/ubuntu-meeting.2017-12-11-20.07.log.html#l-169
<nzoueidi> At least they re-approved, there is some notices that we need to consider working on
<elacheche> Yep.. Talking to someone right now, I'll share the discussion privatly later
<elacheche> The fridge callender missleaded me
<nzoueidi> Alright
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-13
<Dro> Hello
<Dro> elacheche: any news about the guy from South Africa?
<elacheche> Hey Dro his OK, still taking medications, why?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-14
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefouAMD
<Dro> Hello guys
<elacheche> Hey Dro
<elacheche> nizarus: If you do teach some programming courses (not only OS ones), this guy have some great tips to share → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYquumk4nWw
<elacheche> Maybe I am very n00b, but, I really like how he explain things :)
<nizarus> thx for sharing
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Please share If you are interested in this story → https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/941354975434768384
#ubuntu-tn 2017-12-15
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<Dro> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2019-12-09
<WhiteTiger> Bonjour
<WhiteTiger20> bonjour les amis
<WhiteTiger> Salut à tous
